# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  Cosmic Hunters (OOC)

## chaincomplex

*IC Thread* ▪ *Combat Maps*

*Player*
*Character*
*Build*

remetagross
Ux Utanar tibur Human Randal Amblecrown [Ereshki]
LG Dragonborn Knight 20

Metastachydium
Delja 'Quince' Utorak
N Nixie Swashbuckler 3/Battledancer 1/Swordsage 2/Fist of the Forest 2/Duelist 9

Geeksthenewsexy
Myriad
CG Changeling Rogue 3/Silver Key 10/Invisible Blade 5/Warlock 2



*Time.* By Faerûnian calendar: Midsummer 1372; six past noon. By Factol Hashkar's reign: 215th day of the 127th year; dusk.

*Maps.* Campaign maps. See the combat maps for in-game stuff.

_Sigil._ Official AD&D 2e Map of Sigil. Unofficial Interactive Map of Sigil._The Outlands._ Official AD&D 2e Map of the Outlands._The Flow._ Official AD&D 2e Map of the Arcane Inner Flow. Unofficial Map of the Flow, non-canon._Faerûn._ Official D&D 3e Map of Faerûn. Unofficial D&D 3e Interactive Map of Faerûn. Official D&D 5e Map of the Sword Coast.
*Resources.* Links to useful sites.

_Rules._ OGL 3.5e hypertext d20 SRD. Alternative d20 SRD, slower but with sidebar._Lore._ The Forgotten Realms Wiki. The Eberron Wiki. The Planescape wiki Timaresh.
*Spoiler: Original Interest Check*
Show




> I'd like to run a _short_, 20th-level D&D 3.5e game to get a hang of the play-by-post format, also because I'm a little rusty at D&D and DMing in general. Level 20 because why not. A chance for us to dust off our 20-level builds and see them in action rather than just on paper for once. Short because I don't want to commit to an epic adventure.
> 
> The premise is er, you travel around killing big monsters don't think about it too much.
> 
> If there's interest I'll get to writing up game details. Details do be written.
> 
> ────────
> 
> *DEADLINE: APRIL 5*
> ...

----------


## watupwithdat

Claiming indigo for Woren.

I assume we have some room for crunch adjustments based on party composition before we begin? In my case it's mostly spell synergy and such. If someone has specific buff requests, I'm open to suggestions. Even personal range buffs can be shared.

Oh and I've got a pair of Spellguard Rings, whoever wears the bronze ring can be immune to a spell cast by Woren 3/day. Probably useful in a case when Selective Spell won't cut it.

Edit: I figure we're beginning with daily buff routines in effect already? If so, no ability damage for Woren.

----------


## remetagross

Ux Utanar will be in *bolded gray.*

*@watupwithdat* oooh you've got Spellguard Rings! One of my favourite items, and I happen to have a ring slot free! Can I have one? I'm bound to be in the thick of things if I'm doing my Knight job properly.

Also, here's the link to my sheet again, just for reference:
https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2618030

*@GM*, it's usually a useful resource to have all the sheets available somewhere, in the first post or something. And thanks for having chosen my character, too  :Small Big Grin: 

One last thing: I've played a few PbP games already both as player and GM, and I can't recommend enough this guide to handling, as a GM, such a game.

----------


## remetagross

Fort save against the smog: (1d20+28)[*29*]

----------


## remetagross

Oh, a natural 1! Fortunately enough, 17th-level Knights get to not suffer auto-failure on a natural 1  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Metastachydium

Hey, everyone! Happy to be here, in such great company!
*
Delja* will speak in this lovely *dark slate gray* and hopefully, she won't die an ugly death lose that point of CON to smog: Fortitude: (1d20+21)[*32*]

----------


## watupwithdat

I'll have something for the IC thread later today.




> *@watupwithdat* oooh you've got Spellguard Rings! One of my favourite items, and I happen to have a ring slot free! Can I have one? I'm bound to be in the thick of things if I'm doing my Knight job properly.


You got it.

----------


## remetagross

Neat! I'm writing that on my sheet.

----------


## chaincomplex

1. Yeah this is a trivial roll-to-save, don't worry about handwaving it by saying you prepared buffs beforehand.
2. Go ahead and modify your sheet until I post again (won't be until all PCs post or too long passes).
3. Thanks for the link @remetagross, I think a lot of these observations apply to IRL tabletop except that people can't just ghost IRL games mid-session usually due to social mores. Gotta wait for between sessions to do it. :P It's good advice to keep all scenes active and mobile. It also confirms the suggestions to definitely use block initiatives. I'm going to do it by averaging and rounding. If you have an initiative-changer (not just an immediate action or whatever) then I might have to apply it to everyone.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Myriad will speak in *"Bold Teal"*.

Oh, and I should note: Myriad wouldn't actually _need_ the ruby key. Thanks to the 'Master of Doors' capstone ability of the SIlver Key class, she can make use of any magic door or portal she comes across as though she had the specific ability to do so. In particular, she can bypass arcane lock spells as though she herself had cast them, ignore glyphs of warding as though she knew the password (even glyphs that have no password), and even bypass the magic of a hold portal as though she could cast knock at will.

Her power even extends to portals created or maintained by magic. She can follow another character through a phase door, and can enter a Mordenkainen's magnificent mansion, a dragonmark demesne, and similar structures regardless of whether the caster designated her as one of the creatures able to enter.

A hyper-specific ability with only occasional usefulness in most games, but in 'The City of Doors'....? (^_^)

Fort Save: (1d20+22)[*23*]

----------


## chaincomplex

*@Everyone* How long should I wait for Dashain to show up? Should I ask another player from the interest check to join if they don't? Or should I just run as is with the current party?

*@Geeksthenewsexy* Good point, pocket 500 pp instead of holding onto the key.  :Small Tongue:

----------


## watupwithdat

> *@Everyone* How long should I wait for Dashain to show up? Should I ask another player from the interest check to join if they don't? Or should I just run as is with the current party?


If you want to add someone else and/or wait is up to you, but I don't see any issue with treating it as another character is last through the portal (perhaps got hold up in the inn it's located?), and continuing the IC posting for now.

----------


## remetagross

> I don't see any issue with treating it as another character is last through the portal (perhaps got hold up in the inn it's located?), and continuing the IC posting for now.


Seconded. 

Besides, if Dashain doesn't show up in a couple days, I guess you'll easily be able to bring in some of the guys from the recruitment thread; some of them seemed rather motivated.

----------


## Metastachydium

Sorry, folks! I'm a bit late to the party, but I'm happy to proceed as we apparently did.

(Also, in case anyone wondered, Delja's sword looks roughly like a swagger stick right now.)

----------


## Da'Shain

Sorry about that, been pretty sick this past few days and forgot to even check if I was accepted to this (thanks, btw!).  

Anyway, Tuld-Culain will speak in *"Blue"*.

----------


## chaincomplex

No worries, you're not that late since our posting rate is pretty lax. If you're still sick let us know and we can autopilot Tuld-Culain.

----------


## chaincomplex

I know I promised a fast-paced game about action but it was all a ruse. Welcome to Paperwork Simulator 2022.

----------


## remetagross

:Small Sigh:  why did I suggest the polite way?

----------


## Metastachydium

> I know I promised a fast-paced game about action but it was all a ruse. Welcome to Paperwork Simulator 2022.


_[Dramatic Big No.]_




> why did I suggest the polite way?


You've been warned!

----------


## remetagross

Alright mates I'm fine with bullheading through the paperwork if needed, I'm eager to get a charge attack on someone.

By the way, good catch for the potential of pickpocketing from the bariaur, I was far from thinking about that  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Metastachydium

> Alright mates I'm fine with bullheading through the paperwork if needed, I'm eager to get a charge attack on someone.


That plan sounds lovely, but I'm afraid office clerk provide a pitiable amount of XP at our level, if any.




> By the way, good catch for the potential of pickpocketing from the bariaur, I was far from thinking about that


Well, as a flower, I'm painfully aware that ruminants are not to be trusted. Also, "innocent-looking youngster bumps into you and something valuable vanishes" is a classic and a paranoid, burnt-out former professional infiltrator like Delja would know that.

----------


## watupwithdat

Woren's more fascinated with Sigil itself than what's going on with people at the moment, so just assume he's absentmindedly analyzing all the magic in the place for now, going along with whatever the rest are doing. If something that demands his attention happens, that would change. I'll squeeze in an IC post later.

I kinda assume nothing magical stands out more than anything else, but if there's something assume Woren's got Arcane Sight active (probably something else too, but I need to peruse spells to figure out what, and it's likely not too relevant right now.)

----------


## chaincomplex

Channeling the spirit of the DMV here.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

*reminding self that the character is N/_G_ and wouldn't just murder inconvenient people, stuff their body inside a haversack, take on their appearance, declare an early retirement to the guards, and 'quit' after approving everyone's applications*

----------


## remetagross

> Channeling the spirit of the DMV here.


What's that?




> *reminding self that the character is N/_G_ and wouldn't just murder inconvenient people, stuff their body inside a haversack, take on their appearance, declare an early retirement to the guards, and 'quit' after approving everyone's applications*


Same, basically  :Small Big Grin:  let's try to hasten the process in a softer way, though...

----------


## Metastachydium

Hey, if you'd like to change your minds, Delja has a portable hole, a lot of rope, chains, sacks and manacles and no moral qualms about stuffing clerks into the former (and possibly forgetting about not long afterwards)!

----------


## remetagross

I'm not entirely sure I've exactly understood what the clerk just told us. In any case, let's head off to our original destination and worry about that sutff later (or never).

----------


## Metastachydium

I'll choose to read it as "no discounts, no express delivery" and "if we don't use the portal, it's not like it even matters".

----------


## remetagross

Fine by me, let's go then!

----------


## remetagross

Helloooo, is there anyone around here?

----------


## Metastachydium

For what it's worth, I am.

----------


## watupwithdat

Yeah, I'm still here. Been a bit busy during easter, but I figured you guys had things covered while Woren was distracted and not an active part of the whole exchange.

If the desire is I write some fluffy 'what's going on in the background with Woren?' IC posts, I can do that.

----------


## Metastachydium

> Yeah, I'm still here. Been a bit busy during easter, but I figured you guys had things covered while Woren was distracted and not an active part of the whole exchange.
> 
> If the desire is I write some fluffy 'what's going on in the background with Woren?' IC posts, I can do that.


That would be nice, yes, if you have the time.

----------


## remetagross

Definitely a good thing to do. The game must keep afloat, we don't want it to end before we've rolled a single combat-related die, do we?  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## chaincomplex

Mmm I tend to be online around the weekends for obvious reasons but that's probably not very healthy for PBP. I'll try to space it more evenly with the weekdays.

----------


## remetagross

On the other hand, I'm mostly off during the week-ends, though I'll try my best to get a simple post or two during this moment.

Now, how do we proceed? I'll let you have the lead here, you socially-able guys and gals.

----------


## chaincomplex

I want to clarify something, what exactly do you guys look like with/out _true seeing_, and what auras are you/your equipment putting out? Annali, for instance, I imagined judged the PCs based on their equipment aura strengths. She's also (spoilers) under _true seeing_ but that's not particularly important for mundane disguises.

----------


## remetagross

Man, I guess we're appearing brilliant as Christmas trees under any form of aura vision.

Ux Utanar has the same appearance, but his equipment gives off a bazillion auras. We have:

-Abjuration: strong
-Divination: moderate
-Enchantment: moderate
-Necromancy: strong
-Transmutation: moderate
-Conjuration: moderate

----------


## Metastachydium

Alright, to the naked eye, Delja looks like this perfectly presentable wispling described here. True Seeing would reveal that she's a gaunt little unkempt scaly nixie as described on her sheet (the picture's pretty accurate too), with the exception that she's also wearing a faded, weathered black or dark grey cloak currently covering her right arm entirely (should I make a new Sleight of Hand check or the original one made to conceal her sword still applies?).

Her auras are as follows:
Head: moderate transmutation; faint illusion
Face: 2×moderate transmutation
Throat: faint gtransmutation; moderate transmutation; faint conjuration
Shoulders: 2×moderate transmutation
Body: strong necromancy
Torso: faint transmutation; moderate abjuration
Arms: faint transmutation; moderate conjuration
Rings: faint abjuration, moderate transmutation; moderate abjuration, strong abjuration
Waist: 2×moderate transmutation
Feet (ankles, really): faint transmutation; faint conjuration; moderate conjuration
Back: 3×moderate conjuration
On belt: faint transmutation; moderate transmutation; faint evocation; moderate conjuration
In her right hand: 2×moderate transmutation; moderate evocation; faint evocation

----------


## remetagross

Ah, you think multiple auras of the same kind do not meld into the strongest of them? I assumed they would, based on a memory of how Detect Magic works. Crap.

----------


## Metastachydium

> Ah, you think multiple auras of the same kind do not meld into the strongest of them? I assumed they would, based on a memory of how Detect Magic works. Crap.


The actual description of the spell goes like



> You detect magical auras. The amount of information revealed depends on how long you study a particular area or subject.
> 
> 1st Round: Presence or absence of magical auras.
> 
> 2nd Round: Number of different magical auras and the power of the most potent aura.
> 
> 3rd Round: The strength and location of *each* aura. If the items or creatures bearing the auras are in line of sight, you can make Spellcraft skill checks to determine the school of magic involved in each. (Make one check per aura; DC 15 + spell level, or 15 + half caster level for a nonspell effect.)
> 
> Magical areas, multiple types of magic, or strong local magical emanations *may* distort or conceal weaker auras.


Emphases mine. 
In other words, yes, strong auras and stuff might mask faint ones, but that's not a hard and fast rule. Under optimal circumstances the caster should be able to detect everything that's currently online.

----------


## remetagross

Okay, okay guys, let's try to at least reach the 2/week post rate that was advertised for in the recruitment thread. We're almost facing the man we're after  :Small Smile:

----------


## Metastachydium

Right you are!

----------


## remetagross

Yeah, I'm not the most diplomatic guy around, that was for the sake of pushing on. Sorry for Delja!

----------


## Metastachydium

And it should (have) do(ne?) the job just fine, so don't mind Delja. It's not like she had better ideas.

----------


## remetagross

Ah, I hadn't understood the southern doors were the mage room's entrance and not the way we just came from.

As an aside, this is my first ever Handle Animal check  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Metastachydium

> As an aside, this is my first ever Handle Animal check


An important milestone! My first was an _untrained_ check made by a character who had CHA as his dump stat. He managed to calm down a swarm with it. _Twice_.

----------


## remetagross

Wow, nice! I didn't even know swarms were a viable target for that skill!  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Metastachydium

> Wow, nice! I didn't even know swarms were a viable target for that skill!


Animal-based swarms are (or, at the very least, I'm not aware of any rule that would preclude that). I also got lucky; they were the pet swarm of some minor antagonist, trained to guard a door, so they counted as "domestic" critters for the purpose of handling. Man, those were fun times!

----------


## remetagross

Neat! That's the stuff of legends :) 

As an aside, this is going to be my first game playing a mounted character, and I'm going to try and play by RAW the action economy of the mount and the Handle animal skill checks required. Just to see what happens, instead of handwaving it all as I've heard is done sometimes.

----------


## Metastachydium

> As an aside, this is going to be my first game playing a mounted character, and I'm going to try and play by RAW the action economy of the mount and the Handle animal skill checks required. Just to see what happens, instead of handwaving it all as I've heard is done sometimes.


Hm. I never braved those murky waters! I suppose I'll just sit around to take advantage of your scientific curiosity.

----------


## remetagross

Disco time  :Small Cool:

----------


## Metastachydium

> Disco


Let's hope this Teru guy is not Deader Than That!

♣
In tangentially related news, a

*PUBLIC ANNOUNCEMENT:* I shall likely be away from the internet on this Saturday and Sunday (the 4th and 5th of June, respectively). I apologize in advance for any inconvenience this may bring about.

If the need arises, she doesn't see and hear anything alarming and Myriad doesn't point out any obvious trap or effect, feel free to have Delja open the door and enter total defense until the dust settles.

----------


## remetagross

So what's up with this big shiny ball?

----------


## remetagross

Hehehe. Maybe Master Teru is one of the 17 people in the Great Wheel that can_ actually_ make head or tails out of these tomes...and he bought them all because his scientific publications got cited in each of them. At least, that's what _I_ would do, if my publications got cited somewhere.

----------


## Metastachydium

> Hehehe. Maybe Master Teru is one of the 17 people in the Great Wheel that can_ actually_ make head or tails out of these tomes...


But then, maybe he isn't, after all (v. the annexed figure with weird orbs, a lot of wind but no Teru to be seen).




> and he bought them all because his scientific publications got cited in each of them. At least, that's what _I_ would do, if my publications got cited somewhere.


Heh. So true, so true.

*Edit:* Wait a second. Ux has eyebrows?

----------


## remetagross

...yeah, of course he has eyebrows! Big, scaly, dragon-like eyebrows. Totally not horns, I swear! I mean, look at his profile picture on Myth-Weavers!

----------


## Metastachydium

Well, eyebrows _are_ hair and hair _is_ horn,1 so


1In the sense that it is primarily composed of keratin, you _pedants_.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Stand back! I'm about to SCIENCE! Er...um....MAGIC!

----------


## remetagross

Go for it! I'm glad to see the Silver Key class actually put to good use, it's not a famously powerful PrC so it's nice to see a case where it actually is powerful!

As an aside, how are you liking your game so far @chaincomplex? If I remember the OP for the recruitment thread, you wanted to get back to 3.5 and use this little PbP to tame GMing again. How is that happening so far?

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

> Go for it! I'm glad to see the Silver Key class actually put to good use, it's not a famously powerful PrC so it's nice to see a case where it actually is powerful!


Right?! I absolutely adore the Silver Key class concept. For 'offbeat' PrC's, Silver Key, Trapsmith, Combat Trapsmith are probably my Top 3 favorite. (Though using Racial Emulation feat to pick up race-restricted classes and substitution levels, and feats in general, makes me gleefully happy as well) None of them are 'powerful' and they are all extremely specialised and hard to make useful....but they all hold a special place in my heart. If Invisible Blade didnät have seriously _stupid_ prerequisite (why tf do you need Point Blank Shot and Far shot for a class all about feinting with a dagger?!?!?), I'd have been able to squeeze in the _Portal Sensative_ feat to really perfect the build. 

Being able to detect an active or_ inactive_ portal as if it were a normal secret door (Search DC 20) is super helpful for Silver Keys' capstone ability, and becomes_ amazing_ in a setting like Sigil. If you merely pass within 5 feet of a portal, you are entitled to a Search check to notice it as if you were actively looking for it. You also gain a +2 bonus on your caster level check when trying to discern portal properties with the analyze portal spell. I ended up taking Trap Sensativity (literally the same feat, but for mechanical traps instead of portals) because otherwise, I forget to check for traps. lol

Will definitely be taking Portal Sensitive if we make it to lvl 21. Had to waste a feat on Quick Draw because I needed a Crystal of Truedeath instead of a Crystal of Return so as not to be utterly useless against every undead critter in 3.5 And while Skill focus Bluff wasnät strictly _necessary_, my OCD made me take it to have an even +50 to my bluff checks. Changeling Rogue's ability to take 10 means anything that can be feinted needs to roll 60 or higher on a Sense Motive or be feinted every single round. No dexterity dodge bonus for you!!!

----------


## remetagross

Yeah, I've once made a Trapsmith PC too and it was great :D I used Illumian and Practised Spellcaster to bump up my CL for the class by 6! 

Mate, I'm impressed by how cohesive your build is! I didn't know about these two Sensitive feat you just described. That definitely seems awesome in our context. Why did you need Quick Draw for, though? As a prerequisite somewhere? You could've put a least crystal of return on a spare dagger and be done with that, I guess  :Small Big Grin:  

You're also nearly there for the epic usages of Bluff! I look forward to seeing that in play  :Small Smile:

----------


## Metastachydium

> And while Skill focus Bluff wasnät strictly _necessary_, my OCD made me take it to have an even +50 to my bluff checks. Changeling Rogue's ability to take 10 means anything that can be feinted needs to roll 60 or higher on a Sense Motive or be feinted every single round. No dexterity dodge bonus for you!!!





> You're also nearly there for the epic usages of Bluff! I look forward to seeing that in play


Hell YEAH! Epic skill usages are so horribly ludicrous that it's just pure undiluted _good_.

Meanwhile,

*PUBLIC ANNOUNCEMENT:* I shall likely be away (again) from the internet until no sooner than the 19th of June. I apologize (_again_) in advance for any inconvenience this may bring about; I promise this is going to be the last one this month.

If touching the notebook doesn't kill her or something, please do presume that Delja tries to read it once it's retrieved.

----------


## chaincomplex

> As an aside, how are you liking your game so far @chaincomplex? If I remember the OP for the recruitment thread, you wanted to get back to 3.5 and use this little PbP to tame GMing again. How is that happening so far?


I actually rather like having time to think about how to advance a scene. It lets me be a lot more intricate than what I can do over the table.

The gonzo 2e setting with the mechanical 3.5e is also pretty great. It's not that I dislike 5e, but it's definitely missing the same level of systems mastery, and none of what it's published so far really gets to the weird fantasy that 2e dove headlong into.




> *PUBLIC ANNOUNCEMENT:* I shall likely be away (again) from the internet until no sooner than the 19th of June. I apologize (_again_) in advance for any inconvenience this may bring about; I promise this is going to be the last one this month.


Don't worry about it, enjoy your time in the sun! (Or wherever you're going that has no internet.)

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

*"Once more into the breach!"*

Also, anyone watching Myriad is likely used to her just dashing in and out of all manner of magical gates/portals/dimensional spaces, so I highly doubt anyone would be immediately alarmed. "I'm gonna check it out!" followed by various planar travel noises is likely something everyone in her group is _quite_ used to hearing. While it might not be the _best_ omen...at least it is probably a _familiar_ one. lol

Now, if she pops back and immediately darts away at a dead sprint...._that_ is far more likely to cause concern. She jumps into entirely unknown planar gates for ****s and giggles just to see what's on the other side without hesitating or thinking twice, so if she ever comes back and hits the ground running... follow her. _Quickly._ :-p

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Whoops. Forgot my Spot (1d20+27)[*30*] & Listen (1d20+27)[*40*] Rolls

----------


## remetagross

Ah, I have no knowledge of what part of the fluff we're currently discovering is specific to 2e compared to 3e or 3.5. Though I seem to recall having read somewhere that the switch from 2e to 3e had an in-game explanation when Vecna tried some crazy godhood stuff in Sigil which somehow altered the rules of the universe, or something?

----------


## Metastachydium

> I actually rather like having time to think about how to advance a scene. It lets me be a lot more intricate than what I can do over the table.


Yeah, the pace might be a curse, but it's a blessing all the same!




> The gonzo 2e setting with the mechanical 3.5e is also pretty great. It's not that I dislike 5e, but it's definitely missing the same level of systems mastery, and none of what it's published so far really gets to the weird fantasy that 2e dove headlong into.


Well spoken! Its merits asided, 5e is incredibly bland in quite a number of ways.




> Don't worry about it, enjoy your time in the sun! (Or wherever you're going that has no internet.)


Thanks! Enjoy it I did!

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Based on group reactions, I'm now imagining Myriad as always running around just yeeting herself in and out of portals willy nilly for the thrill of it. Which is...pretty on-brand for the character concept, if I'm honest. lol

*"Oh, there is a new portal?! Ok ok ok. Waiting, waiting, waiting....nope, can't wait anymore!."** *YEET!**

----------


## remetagross

Well yeah, we sorta imposed that roleplaying on you. Feel free not to be constrained by that  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Ha! No worries - Myriad is thrilled to be able to yeet herself through time and space for the cause. *"Wheeeeeeeeee!"* **self-yeets excitedly**

Probably the first game I've ever felt genuinely useful so early in the game - especially with such a _usually_ woefully under-powered class.

Also, if you see weird misspellings like z's instead of y's and # instead of ', etc please forgive me. I had to break out a  new laptop I picked up years ago in Germany and the keyboard is...um...not great for someone who normally types 110-130 words a minute on an American-style keyboard. On the plus side, I can now easily use neet new letters like ü, ö, ä, §, µ, ß, and  without googling a unique character list first. For....uh....science, I guess? lol

Gut, dass ich ein wenig Deutsch tippen kann. Manchmal. lol

----------


## Metastachydium

(Before I'd forget. *remetagross*: make sure to ignore Delja's attempt to meddle with Ux trying to touch the sphere; he's twice as tall, four times as heavy and _much_ stronger than her. She literally can't keep him from touching stuff he wants to touch.)

----------


## remetagross

Ah, it's fine. Let's say his hand was already halfway through when he registered her warning, but given what's happening to him as a result of his boldness, be assured he's going to pay heed to her advice next time around.

Ref save for half: (1d20+14)[*34*]

----------


## remetagross

Well, I needed to pop a 20 to get that save through, and here we are. Note that Ux has fire resistance 20, so failing the save wouldn't have mattered anyway, but it's fun to have rolled a 1 on the Fort save against the fumes in Sigil and then a 20 on the roll just after.

----------


## Metastachydium

> Well, I needed to pop a 20 to get that save through, and here we are.


Nice!




> Note that Ux has fire resistance 20, so failing the save wouldn't have mattered anyway


Well, yes, but he got to gloat about being favoured by an entity of great cosmic power, so it's still a win.

----------


## remetagross

Yes, definitely! What's the purpose of being a chosen one of some sort, if not that?  :Small Big Grin:  Anyway, good catch on the note! Let's move up.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Hhhmmm.....would the past tense of 'Yeet' be 'Yeeted' or possible 'Yote'? 'Yeetified'? 'Yeeten'?

Need to know. For Science!


Also, if dragging passengers doesn't pan out....anyone got a portable hole? Cuz Myriad could totally stuff y'all in one and plane-smuggle the whole group that way if necessary. lol

----------


## Metastachydium

> Hhhmmm.....would the past tense of 'Yeet' be 'Yeeted' or possible 'Yote'? 'Yeetified'? 'Yeeten'?
> 
> Need to know. For Science!


I consulted a couple of authoritative dictionaries (Random House, Macmillan, Cambridge) and there would appear to be a broad consensus that it's _yeeted_. (Science triumphs again!)





> Also, if dragging passengers doesn't pan out....anyone got a portable hole? Cuz Myriad could totally stuff y'all in one and plane-smuggle the whole group that way if necessary. lol


Yup. Delja has one. (I rarely get to play characters rich enough to afford one, so I couldn't resist having it.)

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

*@DM* - Feel free to gloss over Myriad's report if you're ready to advance before it comes up naturally.

----------


## remetagross

That feeling of enough wealth by level to finally grab that one magic item you always wish you could have  :Small Big Grin:  like, say, a ring of Freedom of Movement for me!

By the way, nice 1 on your Decipher Script check, Geeks, I'm pretty sure that'll send Myriad looking for us in another demi-plane  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

> That feeling of enough wealth by level to finally grab that one magic item you always wish you could have  like, say, a ring of Freedom of Movement for me!
> 
> By the way, nice 1 on your Decipher Script check, Geeks, I'm pretty sure that'll send Myriad looking for us in another demi-plane


Ha! Thankfully 1's are not a critical failure on skill checks. Thank the gods for that +8 Int Modifier. lol

Though....she might try some demiplanes first if she finds any along the way. Just to be thurough, you understand... (^_^)

----------


## remetagross

What's that that Delja mentioned?

----------


## Metastachydium

> What's that that Delja mentioned?


The stuff the book she found in Teru's bed was about those. They are a world and a spelljammer, respectively. (Also, I don't think there's anyone inside the room besides our crew and the scholar. There's three others with what seems to be an ongoing lecture inside, but those are the smaller halls on the corridor that goes left.)

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

FYI, I'll be driving 14 hours tomorrow, and sleeping a good portion of the day after. Driving from IL to PA to visit family for two weeks or so. I'll be back online once I get there, but will probably have road brain until I've slept properly, before I post again. :-p

----------


## remetagross

IL to PA...Illinois to Passachussets?

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

> IL to PA...Illinois to Passachussets?


lol PA is Pennsylvania

----------


## remetagross

Noted  :Small Big Grin:  I can't begin to express my amazement at knowing you drove for friggin' _14 hours in a single day._ How many days does it take you to recover from that?

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

I'm from the midwest. "It's only like a 12 hour drive" is a commonplace saying here when avoiding airplanes because that **** is expensive. lol

Takes a day or so to recover. It really isn't a big deal. I drove to Kissimmee Florida for vacation once. That was a 22 hour drive and did that straight through both way as well. The key is having good audiobooks pre downloaded. I currently own.... *checks* .... 726 audiobooks from Audible. I sometimes spend more a month on audiobooks than house bills. lol :)



*@DM* - Knowledge (The Planes) check to see if Myriad the planehopping addict is familiar with anything to dow ith Caz-Adar and/or Arcem. (1d20+9)[*10*]

I am _guessing_ the answer is not much to nothing, since she's more about the thrill of adventure that new portals bring than actual knowledge collection. lol

----------


## remetagross

No way, mate. Doesn't the fuel come more expensive than the plane ticket at some point? I think the most I did was 7 hours in a day, and it already seemed _endless_ to me. And what about trains? We have a lot of these down there (in France), and it's very often a faster and cheaper (when factoring in fuel and highway fees) way to move far away than by car.

----------


## Metastachydium

> IThat was a 22 hour drive and did that straight through both way as well.



That shouldn't be _legal_. You're a tough one, that's for sure!




> And what about trains? We have a lot of these down there (in France), and it's very often a faster and cheaper (when factoring in fuel and highway fees) way to move far away than by car.


I don't know about the US, but where I'm from, trains are uniformly gross, have an average speed of 45 km/h or so, catch fire a lot and aren't even cheap.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Nah, the US let their rail system go to crap I could theoretically catch one from Chicago to Pittsburg...but then I'd have to drive 3 hours to Chicago, pay to park there for the duration (and pray it isn|t stolen and/or vandalized), then catch another train from Pittsburg to a stop another 4-hour drive from my dad's house, and either rent a car or ask him to drive 8 hours to pick me up. Either way, I pay out the butt for a rental car, or I'm stuck at his house.

Oh, and I would then have to also pay to board my dog because she wouldn't be allowed on the train. Driving 14 hours is _nothing_ compared to that nightmare. Both less hassle and far less expensive. And my dog would be sad and lonely for weeks? _Never._

Seriously, if you get really into a good audiobook, it isn't that bad. Just start early, drink lots of coffee, and don't start checking the time. Worry about the book instead, and it flies by.

----------


## remetagross

Yeah, okay, fair enough. Myriad's player is a tougher cookie than his player, right?  :Small Tongue: 

Anyway, Teru doesn't seem to be around...and do we have any means of planar travel to go find him on his home plane, if needed?

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

> Teru doesn't seem to be around...and do we have any means of planar travel to go find him on his home plane, if needed?


Interesting quirk about Myriad - she is a true thief at heart. Can she get to another plane on her own? Not a chance in the Abyss. But, she could hijack someone _else's_ supposedly secured/owned/sealed portal/gate. She basically does 2 things _really_ well - she steals, and she lies. Those are really the only things she can do. She can just do both of those things in a _lot_ of ways.

She steals:Loot (because...murder hobo)Identities (Changeling / Disguise)Lives (Sneak Attack)Secrets (Search / Listen / Gather Information / Listen to This, Detect Magic)Pre-Planned Defenses (Trap Finding & Disarming)Perceived safety (Intimidate)Privacy (Open Lock)

She Lies/bluffs:To Gate/Portal permissions to gain access (Silver Key class feature Master of Doors)About who she is (Changeling / Disguise)About what she can do (The feat Versatile Performer in Complete Adventurer, p. 112)About even being in the room (Hide / Sneak)About her attacks (Invisible Blade's Free Action Feint, Hidden Blade & Mosquito Bite)To Magical Items to get them to work (Use Magic Device)To get her way (Bluff, Diplomacy)


This was the foundation of her character design. The ability to do 2 things better than anyone else: Lie & Steal, in every way possible. That, to me, is what a "rogue" is. The planes are lucky she isn't an _evil_ murder-hobo! lol

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

I blame Myriad's currently stubby dwarf legs for her lack of grace. (O_O)

----------


## Metastachydium

Let's see:
Balance: (1d20+16)[*25*]

----------


## remetagross

Balance: (1d20+2)[*14*]

----------


## chaincomplex

So unless someone vehemently prefers it another way I'm going to do block initiative for the PCs only. I offer you two ways to do it: (i) you all roll initiative, I average rolls (rounding up); (ii) one initiative roll is made with the average initiative bonus (rounding up).

The expected initiative roll for the PCs' block is the same with both methods naturally, but (i) has a higher variance while (ii) is more controlled.

I prefer (i) so you all still do _something_ when time comes to roll for initiative, but I expect (ii) is better for the PCs because it's not common for monsters to beat the PCs in initiative, which lower variance will enforce more strictly.

----------


## Metastachydium

> So unless someone vehemently prefers it another way I'm going to do block initiative for the PCs only.


Block initiative's literally the single best thing one can go with in PbP.




> I offer you two ways to do it: (i) you all roll initiative, I average rolls (rounding up); (ii) one initiative roll is made with the average initiative bonus (rounding up).
> 
> The expected initiative roll for the PCs' block is the same with both methods naturally, but (i) has a higher variance while (ii) is more controlled.
> 
> I prefer (i) so you all still do _something_ when time comes to roll for initiative, but I expect (ii) is better for the PCs because it's not common for monsters to beat the PCs in initiative, which lower variance will enforce more strictly.


My vote's likewise in favour of option no. 1.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Same! I rolled an initiative check "(if needed)", in case everyone opts for that way - otherwise, disregard :)

Also...


*TO BATTLE!*

----------


## Metastachydium

*FIGHT! FIGHT! FIGHT!* (And preferably roll above 8 on occasion.)

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Just an FYI, I'll be driving back to Illinois From Pennsylvania tomorrow - about a 13 hour drive, so will likely be offline until Iäm back and have slept properly.

----------


## remetagross

A 13 hour drive? A 20-minute nap and you'll be good to go, I assume :D

Alright, I'm liking option 1 too, as rolling dice is funny. Here comes: (1d20-4)[*16*]

----------


## remetagross

Also, since Ux is riding Ereshki at the moment, I'm moving his symbol out of the map, and we assume he is currently located on, say, the upper left square out of all the four that his mount occupies.

----------


## Metastachydium

> Alright, I'm liking option 1 too, as rolling dice is funny. Here comes: [roll0]


Truly, luck is a fickle thing! (In other words, I love how Ux Utanar's initiative came up higher than Myriad's and just shy of Delja's, despite the -4 penalty and the truly morbid mdifiers _we_ had.)

----------


## remetagross

It is ^^ I did take that flaw for a -6 to Init rolls...

----------


## remetagross

Alright so since Ux Utanar does not auto-fail on 1s on his saves, he auto-passes the Fort and Will saves: (1d20+30)[*46*] and (1d20+28)[*31*]. Now, Ereshki rolls for paralysis: (1d20+11)[*27*]. In case that's an [enchantment] effect, it gains a +4 bonus on that roll due to the Devotion wild cohort bonus. 

As far as Fort saves are concerned, Ux Utanar radiates a Draconic aura that grants a +4 bonus to these saves to any ally within 30ft. 

Time to roll some offensive dice!

EDIT: man, I had forgotten how forever it takes to type up a post for a high-level character  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Myriad auto-passes the will save (+22 modifier means a minimum roll of 23).

Are Myriad and Delja successfully flanking either aberration from their positions flanking the door (with or without a 5' step)?

And it has been a while since I used a character with sneak attack - If they're flanked, does each attack get extra sneak attack damage, or only the first attack (I know it is only the first attack when it's _feinted_ or otherwise _flat-footed_, as the first attack makes it so they're not flat-footed anymore for the iterative attacks.)

----------


## remetagross

To each attack, so that'll be a bunch of extra dice, usually :) however I think neither Delja nor Myriad actually flank the aberrations. And saves can be auto-failed on a natural 1 regardless of your save modifier, beware of that.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

> To each attack, so that'll be a bunch of extra dice, usually :) however I think neither Delja nor Myriad actually flank the aberrations. And saves can be auto-failed on a natural 1 regardless of your save modifier, beware of that.


Oh! I was thinking of _skill checks_ - those don't auto-fail on a 1. Derp. lol

*Will Save:* (1d20+22)[*28*]

----------


## Metastachydium

> Myriad auto-passes the will save (+22 modifier means a minimum roll of 23).
> 
> Are Myriad and Delja successfully flanking either aberration from their positions flanking the door (with or without a 5' step)?
> 
> And it has been a while since I used a character with sneak attack - If they're flanked, does each attack get extra sneak attack damage, or only the first attack (I know it is only the first attack when it's _feinted_ or otherwise _flat-footed_, as the first attack makes it so they're not flat-footed anymore for the iterative attacks.)





> To each attack, so that'll be a bunch of extra dice, usually :) however I think neither Delja nor Myriad actually flank the aberrations. And saves can be auto-failed on a natural 1 regardless of your save modifier, beware of that.


Well, A1 _is_ flat-footed, since it's yet to act, but provided you just forgot to move your token and M. _is_ near the door, the bit with the flanking is also doable if Myriad 5' steps to below Ereshki. I'll go set it up for you.

Oh, and Will: (1d20+18)[*26*]

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

> Well, A1 _is_ flat-footed, since it's yet to act, but provided you just forgot to move your token and M. _is_ near the door, the bit with the flanking is also doable if Myriad 5' steps to below Ereshki. I'll go set it up for you.
> 
> Oh, and Will: [roll0]


Crap. Yeah, apparently the change I made from my phone didn't take when I did my last post, so I'm not in the position I posted about. *Facepalm*

----------


## Metastachydium

> Crap. Yeah, apparently the change I made from my phone didn't take when I did my last post, so I'm not in the position I posted about. *Facepalm*


You know Rule no. 1: Text Trumps Table! Let me see that sneak attack and all its friends!

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

> You know Rule no. 1: Text Trumps Table! Let me see that sneak attack and all its friends!


For some reason, it isn't let me edit the map document properly. This is the first time I've tried on the new laptop. I'll try fixing the issue tomorrow, but in the meantime if someone could move me monster adjacent, I would appreciate it! *stab stab stab stab*

----------


## Metastachydium

> For some reason, it isn't let me edit the map document properly. This is the first time I've tried on the new laptop. I'll try fixing the issue tomorrow, but in the meantime if someone could move me monster adjacent, I would appreciate it!


Done!




> *stab stab stab stab*


_[Manic laughter.]_

----------


## remetagross

Ah, do you guys have either Improved Evasion or immunity to electricity? Because you will be in the path of my breath weapon in case my readied action is triggered... :Small Eek:

----------


## Metastachydium

Not as such, no, but she has Evasion, Dive for Cover (with the ability to stand from prone as a swift without provoking) and universal energy resistence 10. I like her chances.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Roll to confirm crit: (1d20+27)[*43*]


No evasion, but Mettle instead. SR 25, but that doesn't help with breath weapons I don't think. But, her reflex save is +24 so she'll likely only take 1/2 damage at least? lol

Lack of serious defenses is what her Vampiric dagger is for though, so not TOO worried about it. Yet. Almost took 2 levels of Psychic Rogue to pick up more sneak attack and Evasion (and a Power or two), but Warlock invocations for extra bluff for feinting + at-will detect magic + seeing invisible + darkvision + a ranged attack took priority in the build concept.

----------


## remetagross

Ah, having Mettle is I think more important, as it is both more powerful and more difficult to obtain. A Ring of Evasion is not that expensive.

Anyway, thanks for the style remark Metastachydium, too bad I rolled a natural 1 on that charge, it's going to ruin the effect a little bit :D

I'm off the grid for a few days mate, I'll let ya handle that slug !

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

*Listen:* (1d20+27)[*32*]

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

No idea if the sphere is movable, but Myriad will _absolutely_ be making the attempt to pocket it when the party bounces from the pocket dimension. Gore & Goo? Pfffft. Nothing some elbow grease and a warren of hired kobolds can't clean up - they get hired to clean sewers in large cities, so this should be a piece of elven cake. lol

----------


## Metastachydium

The idea's neat in principle, but the guy the crew's looking for might not like it that much.

----------


## remetagross

Tell you what, if we do succeed in pulling him out of that place, we have to carry the sphere around as our pocket personal fortress for sure  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Well, if he is alive, he has some splainin' to do anyway what with the abominations and all. If he survives the horrors, AND the explanation...we'll burn that bridge when we come to it.

...er...'cross' that bridge, I meant. Of course. Ahem. lol


Also, if a situation cannot be solved with aspects of thievery, deception, violence, or magically conjured mules, Myriad's head might explode. _Everything_ should be able to be solved with thievery, deception, violence, or magically conjured mules. (O_o)

----------


## Metastachydium

> Well, if he is alive, he has some splainin' to do anyway what with the abominations and all. If he survives the horrors, AND the explanation...we'll burn that bridge when we come to it.
> 
> ...er...'cross' that bridge, I meant. Of course. Ahem. lol
> 
> 
> Also, if a situation cannot be solved with aspects of thievery, deception, violence, or magically conjured mules, Myriad's head might explode. _Everything_ should be able to be solved with thievery, deception, violence, or magically conjured mules. (O_o)


Eh, at the moment Delja would settle for violence, violence, violence and magically conjured violence.

----------


## remetagross

I really appreciate that creative use of mules, Geeks! 

But I'm sure violence is incoming anyway, Meta  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Listen Check (1d20+27)[*31*]

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

> I really appreciate that creative use of mules, Geeks! 
> 
> But I'm sure violence is incoming anyway, Meta


I once had a martial character that used a godly favor to ask for the ability to cast spells - specifically, 'as many as the most powerful sorcerer'. The god actually granted it, and I was able to cast 45 spells per day! The catch? They were all cantrips and 1st level spells, my Caster level was 1, and DCs for all spells were also 10. I got to 'know' all arcane lvl 1 spells, but with a DC of 10 and a CL of 1, I had to get _really_ creative. I used Mount as a meat shield...a lot. Also summoned a lot to slap on the ass and send town hallways to trigger traps. Eventually, I caused a holy war between the goddess of magic (the one who granted me the spells), and the god of horses over how often I was doing that. It was a whole thing.

I think my favorite down-time use was at the tavern between missions. I used Prestidigitation constantly to 'animate' little paper cut-out dolls filled with red thread. People would buy one for a silver and enter it into the tournament, where I would make them 'fight to the death' and people could place bets with me. The townsfolk got super into it, even commissioning artists to paint their paper warriors up like gladiators. I charged a copper to Mend their fallen warriors when they were defeated and their blood (red thread) had been spilled on the sands (salty tavern table). Caltrops for arena obstacles, Dancing Lights for pyrotechnics, Percussion for dramatic background music, etc. It was quite the spectacle.

----------


## Metastachydium

> I once had a martial character that used a godly favor to ask for the ability to cast spells - specifically, 'as many as the most powerful sorcerer'. The god actually granted it, and I was able to cast 45 spells per day! The catch? They were all cantrips and 1st level spells, my Caster level was 1, and DCs for all spells were also 10. I got to 'know' all arcane lvl 1 spells, but with a DC of 10 and a CL of 1, I had to get _really_ creative. I used Mount as a meat shield...a lot. Also summoned a lot to slap on the ass and send town hallways to trigger traps. Eventually, I caused a holy war between the goddess of magic (the one who granted me the spells), and the god of horses over how often I was doing that. It was a whole thing.


When I grow up, I want to be like your DM. But seriously, that's nothing if not _absolutely_ lovely. Extra credit goes to the angry god of horses. Someone's taking his job quite seriously!




> I think my favorite down-time use was at the tavern between missions. I used Prestidigitation constantly to 'animate' little paper cut-out dolls filled with red thread. People would buy one for a silver and enter it into the tournament, where I would make them 'fight to the death' and people could place bets with me. The townsfolk got super into it, even commissioning artists to paint their paper warriors up like gladiators. I charged a copper to Mend their fallen warriors when they were defeated and their blood (red thread) had been spilled on the sands (salty tavern table). Caltrops for arena obstacles, Dancing Lights for pyrotechnics, Percussion for dramatic background music, etc. It was quite the spectacle.


That reminds me, one of these days I plan to put together an NPC class that does something like that. An invoker, it'd have "arcane invocations" replicating harmless but flashy low level spells. I think I'll call it (drum roll) _the Conjurer of Cheap Tricks_.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

> When I grow up, I want to be like your DM. But seriously, that's nothing if not _absolutely_ lovely. Extra credit goes to the angry god of horses. Someone's taking his job quite seriously!


Well, it started off as a joke because the Cleric was talking about how some gods grant favors if you make sacrifices for them. Theological debate occurs, and when we were ambushed, I cast Mount in front of me and when it was mauled by the Kython stalking us, I proclaimed 'I offer this sacrifice to the gods'. Theological debate with the cleric is renewed, because he claims that wouldn't count because it wasn't really a live animal. 'Oh, so it _isn't what was intended_? GEE, I WONDER HOW THAT FEELS?!'. So, out of spite, I then would proclaim it as a sacrifice for the goddess of magic as petty payback. Fake sacrificial thanks for getting the short end of the godly wish stick. 

Apparently it happened so often, the god of horses somehow heard about it and confronted the goddess of magic, demanding to know why 'all these horses are being sacrificed in her name', and her response was something like 'those horses don't even count as proper sacrifices'. Which enraged the horse god because he was apparently _not_ told they were _conjured_ horses, and thought she was mocking the life value of his children or something. Thus, holy war ended up being declared. Centaurs everywhere swore off magic and became mage-hunting arcanophobes. I was captured more than once by centaurs and had to be rescued before they sacrificed me to their god as a 'the great heritic'.

----------


## remetagross

Man, that's an awesome campaign story. I wish I were there too!  :Small Big Grin:  your GM pulled off a great stuff out of that. I can't claim I've ever started a religious war of some sort during any of my campaigns  :Small Cool:

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Whoops, forgot to update my Spoiler with the trap check roll.

*Search For Traps:* (1d20+37)[*46*]

Also, assuming all doors are closed and can be locked, Myriad plans on going back and clearing the side rooms one by one. She's just paranoid about enemies swarming if/when an alarm/ruckus is raised. - She is not well equipped for groups of enemies and prefers small groups and single targets because that is what she is best at. So, she will habitually seek to minimize the number of enemies to deal with at once as much as she is able.

----------


## Metastachydium

I took the liberty of herding Myriad's token back to the main hall as well. Do tell if you mind that.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

> I took the liberty of herding Myriad's token back to the main hall as well. Do tell if you mind that.


All good with me! :)

----------


## remetagross

Just in case the Knowledge check requires a DC of no more than 10, since that's the max that can be achieved with untrained checks:
(1d20+1)[*12*]

----------


## chaincomplex

By the way my interpretation of which doors Myriad locked are *O22* and *J32* (namely the northernmost and southernmost doors). If these are the wrong doors, it would be problematic to retcon since the enemy reacted already, so let's just roll with it. Next time try to specify doors by location when there's possible ambiguity.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Knowledge (The Planes) check to recall anything about pre-tanar'ri archaic Abyssal (1d20+9)[*27*]




> By the way my interpretation of which doors Myriad locked are *O22* and *J32* (namely the northernmost and southernmost doors). If these are the wrong doors, it would be problematic to retcon since the enemy reacted already, so let's just roll with it. Next time try to specify doors by location when there's possible ambiguity.


My understanding: We locked and passed the door doors adjacent to O23, rounded the corner going south and then also locked the two adjacent to J28. That's when Delja heard whispering stop from beyond the door at J32

----------


## Metastachydium

Nice roll there!

----------


## remetagross

Alright, time to glean something useful here :)

----------


## Metastachydium

(Interesting fact: Delja keeps calling Myriad _Druce_ and Ux Utanar _Ux_ because she can't be bothered to pronounce names longer than a syllable most of the time (long names are _boring_!); that's part of the reason why she keeps that likewise monosyllabic nickname she picked up in her past around.)

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

> (Interesting fact: Delja keeps calling Myriad _Druce_ and Ux Utanar _Ux_ because she can't be bothered to pronounce names longer than a syllable most of the time (long names are _boring_!); that's part of the reason why she keeps that likewise monosyllabic nickname she picked up in her past around.)


Feel free to shorten any alias Myriad uses. She generally will stick with the current 'Drucilla Kunderak' alias unless there is a compelling reason to change. She'll have others that would be familiar to her group later, as situations that warrant them arrive. For any throw-away forms that are generic 'an elf dressed as a bard' or 'a human begger' etc, you can stick with 'Myr' as they'll be all but nameless use-once-and-discard disguises. She'll always have her current persona in her stat block and if there is a name attached, it will be a 'known alias' of the group. If it is just a generic description, it's a nameless throw-away so using her real name or just 'Myr' would be appropriate.

Or feel free to use labels. 'Hey, portal-junkie!' or 'Miss traps-be-gone', or even 'Lady stabs-a-lot' are all also very viable! (^_^)

----------


## Metastachydium

> Feel free to shorten any alias Myriad uses. She generally will stick with the current 'Drucilla Kunderak' alias unless there is a compelling reason to change. She'll have others that would be familiar to her group later, as situations that warrant them arrive. For any throw-away forms that are generic 'an elf dressed as a bard' or 'a human begger' etc, you can stick with 'Myr' as they'll be all but nameless use-once-and-discard disguises. She'll always have her current persona in her stat block and if there is a name attached, it will be a 'known alias' of the group. If it is just a generic description, it's a nameless throw-away so using her real name or just 'Myr' would be appropriate.


The background info's much appreciated; will keep that in mind!




> Or feel free to use labels. 'Hey, portal-junkie!' or 'Miss traps-be-gone', or even 'Lady stabs-a-lot' are all also very viable! (^_^)


Nah, these are way too long. Delja's a zealous adherent of the "talk less, stab-stab more" school of thought.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

*Myriad's Train of Thought*



Also, as a reminder for this 'conversation', here are all of Myriad's 'automatically take 10' social check score.

*Bluff:* 60
*Diplomacy:* 50
*Intimidate:* 50
*Gather Information:* 40
*Sense Motive:* 18

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Have to drive to Chicago today and catch a flight at 10pm. I won't be able to post until I'm settled at my new place in about two days. I'm moving to Germany from the US. Please feel free to RP Myriad trying to contain her disappointment that no one else seems to be focusing on the important information - planar creation, manipulation and travel. lol

----------


## remetagross

Good luck on moving in !

Anyway, that's a nasty stuff. It can pull off not one, but two Wishes back-to-back ???

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Move was successful! I was unaware that my wife had been paying for Internet the entire time she has been here...with the router sitting in the box because she didn't know how to hook it up. She has been running her TV to watch Netflix via her phone's Hotspot function. *Facepalm*


For the sake of furthering the story/plot, I've chosen to silently guilt Delja for crushing her dreams instead of letting Myriad derail the conversation entirely in her obvious excitement. lol

----------


## chaincomplex

It is naturally Meta's prerogative to determine Delja's reaction to Myriad.  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Metastachydium

Well, damn. Someone there sure means business! Diplomacy doesn't work on PCs, and Delja autofails the opposed check for Bluff. I'll roll the modified level check for Intimidate and work from there: (1d20+28)[*36*].

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

For clarity, I only list numbers to help set the scene. Otherwise I would be searching the internet for hours to find images like this to describe the sheer level of pouty face and such. lol


For PCs, I just use the numbers as a scale-like reference for just how dramatic/convincing the kind of expression she's going for would be for 'normal' people. Kind of how Puss-In-Boots sad cat eyes are dialed up to 11 compared to a normal pout face and the NPCs (guards) don't know how to handle it - Shrek does not give a donkey's behind because he's a party member...but still feels kinda bad about ignoring it - even though he _can_ ignore it. If that makes sense?

----------


## Metastachydium

Yup. It does. Delja will continue to treat it as witchcraft, though.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

> Yup. It does. Delja will continue to treat it as witchcraft, though.


Just can't trust those Pseudo-Magical Shapeshifting Trapsniffing Portal-Hopping Sneak-Thief types, lemmy tell ya! Always got some tomfoolery going on. lol

----------


## Metastachydium

INITIATIVE! (1d20+14)[*30*]

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Initiative! (1d20+8)[*22*]

----------


## remetagross

wow man I got off the hook a few days and now I can't understand a thing of what's going on :D

(1d20-6)[*-3*]

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

*Recap:*The place we are in is some wierd dimensional plane ship.'Pilot' is the holographic computer of said ship.Pilot put the ship in lockdown when some big bads escaped containment.There are three main big bads. One of which teleports, and one which is a spellcaster.Said big bads killed the whole crew and somehow soul-trapped one, who we agreed to try to help.Same said big bads are trying to circumvent the ship's security and take over, which is...probably bad.Myriad is _totally_ stealing the ship when this is all over, if at all possible. She called dibs.We are on our way to stab _all the things_!

----------


## remetagross

I like that summary :D let's clean this Space Hulk of all the Genestealers, shall me ?

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

> I like that summary :D let's clean this Space Hulk of all the Genestealers, shall me ?


I got you, fam! (^_^)

Kill all the genestealers! If there is gonna be stealin' 'round here, it's gonna be Myriad doin' the stealin'! lol

----------


## remetagross

If you want to steal their eyeballs and/or their brains, please indulge yourself as soon as possible!

----------


## remetagross

And now, Ereshki's Fort save against Str damage (1d20+13)[*31*], Dex damage (1d20+13)[*33*] and Cha damage (1d20+13)[*30*].

EDIT: mate, she's on a roll  :Small Big Grin: 

EDIT 2: how high is the ceiling in our lobby, GM? I'm asking because I'm considering having Ereshki fly back to Ux Utanar by squeezing in the lobby, bu that wouldn't work if the lobby's not only narrow, but also low.

----------


## chaincomplex

> EDIT 2: how high is the ceiling in our lobby, GM? I'm asking because I'm considering having Ereshki fly back to Ux Utanar by squeezing in the lobby, bu that wouldn't work if the lobby's not only narrow, but also low.


Just under 15 ft., vaulted. Ereshki can squeeze through from above but will provoke an attack of opportunity from large creatures, or medium or smaller creatures with 10 ft. reach.

----------


## remetagross

Noted. It's not an ideal way of fleeing, then. Though she could conceivably use the Withdraw full-round action to move away without provoking AoOs (for a single square), but it's stretching the realm of possibility that an Int 2 animal would think about such a complex maneuver when it's just been reduced to half its hit points in a single round.

Metastachydium, I so hear you about the 1/round swift action thing. Plus, the higher-levelled a character is, the more option it usually has for its swift actions. That's why I once built a Ruby Knight Vindicator PC, just so I could nab the Turn Undead = Swift action class feature.

About the fact Ux Utanar reacted first : yeah, given our relative Initiative scores, it's not very logical, but that's a small drawback of grouped initiative. Tell you what, in such a situation, there's no problem for me to roleplay that as Delja having moved first and Ux Utanar having acted second, when our actions do not rely on each other. 

Now, I really hope they're gonna fail their Will save, else my poor mount is screwed.

----------


## Metastachydium

No worries! Delja's current things is a melancholy "damn, I _used to_ be good at this"; identifying threats _fast_ and then overthinking it so hard that _the bulky dragonborn knight with a nominal initiative count of -3_ gets to act before her is only par for course. Next round, on the other hand, I wouldn't mind to act first, since that would let me get away with using easier resources to recover than daily item charges.

In the meantime, I'm rooting hard for a succes with your Test of the Mettle. I'd be said about Ereshki if something happened to her and I've _always_ wanted to see that ability do its thing (I've tried to use it recently in a lower level game, but alas, phase spiders don't have a language).

----------


## remetagross

Yeah, turns out no matter the amount of feats or WBL you invest in your mount, unless you're going with a class with a built-in mount, it's going to be extremely squishy at ECL 20 (and arguably, even then). So I hope the Knight's class feature will do its magic. Besides, it'd be funny if it'd force the monsters to squeeze in the passage.

Nice RP for Delja. The dynamic with Myriad is really cool.

----------


## chaincomplex

In case Myriad is waiting on the Test of Mettle outcome, it worked on the arachnoid (but not on the other things).

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

I just assumed Delja was slow to react because she was still startled by the quick-and-dirty sneak hug. lol

Also, sorry for the delay. We had a thunderstorm and my router went out yesterday before I could post and I had to wait until I could walk to the shop today to swap out the router that gave up the ghost...and I had to do it in very broken German gleened from a quickly-downloaded translation app because the lady spoke not a _single_ word of English. lol

Side note: If you ever move to another country, start learning the language a few years ahead of time. Don't wait til 8 months beforehand. It won't be enough.  lmao

----------


## Metastachydium

> I just assumed Delja was slow to react because she was still startled by the quick-and-dirty sneak hug. lol


Given that it _explicitly_ winded her (Myriad is stronger than she looks and Delja well, Delja isn't), it officially didn't help!




> because the lady spoke not a _single_ word of English. lol


From what I hear, that's something of a common occurence in Germany. They _do_ have a pretty badass language, of course, but you have my sympathies regardless.

----------


## chaincomplex

> I just assumed Delja was slow to react because she was still startled by the quick-and-dirty sneak hug. lol
> 
> Also, sorry for the delay. We had a thunderstorm and my router went out yesterday before I could post and I had to wait until I could walk to the shop today to swap out the router that gave up the ghost...and I had to do it in very broken German gleened from a quickly-downloaded translation app because the lady spoke not a _single_ word of English. lol
> 
> Side note: If you ever move to another country, start learning the language a few years ahead of time. Don't wait til 8 months beforehand. It won't be enough.  lmao


Absolutely no worries about the delay, I was just making sure it wasn't _me_ people were waiting on.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

> From what I hear, that's something of a common occurence in Germany. They _do_ have a pretty badass language, of course, but you have my sympathies regardless.


Luckily, I know how to apologize and explain I don't speak German, but I do speak English...in German. And ask for a moment for translation while I dig out my phone.  Thankfully all my neighbors in the apartment building speak at least a little English, and they were all very excited to meet me and test their English out. All _very_ nice people from what I have seen, and very friendly. I was roped into a patio hangout last night with five neighbors, and it was a blast. 

They all unanimously decided that since there is no Thanksgiving in Germany, _we're_ going to have a pot-luck for the whole apartment building so that I don't have to miss out -_ I_ was put in charge of the main course (Brown Sugar & Pineapple Glayed Ham, because Turkey is lame...and dry), and everyone _else_ is going to try their hands at a 'traditional American Thanksgiving side dish. _Sooo_...we will see how that goes. lol

----------


## chaincomplex

As an aside, while Test of Mettle requires that no creature attacks the target after the effect takes place other than the Knight using the ability, I'm handwaving this for the _same players' block Test of Mettle is applied_, because I don't want its use to be limited by posting order considerations.

----------


## Metastachydium

Sorry for ruining the ToM; I figured it was mainly meant to draw attention away from Ereshki which a full-attack should achieve.
Also, the last iterative is a threat! Rolling to confirm: (1d20+15)[*30*] for (1d6+20)[*25*] magical piercing (cold iron?) plus (1d6)[*2*] cold and (1d4)[*1*] force.

----------


## remetagross

> Luckily, I know how to apologize and explain I don't speak German, but I do speak English...in German. And ask for a moment for translation while I dig out my phone.  Thankfully all my neighbors in the apartment building speak at least a little English, and they were all very excited to meet me and test their English out. All _very_ nice people from what I have seen, and very friendly. I was roped into a patio hangout last night with five neighbors, and it was a blast. 
> 
> They all unanimously decided that since there is no Thanksgiving in Germany, _we're_ going to have a pot-luck for the whole apartment building so that I don't have to miss out -_ I_ was put in charge of the main course (Brown Sugar & Pineapple Glayed Ham, because Turkey is lame...and dry), and everyone _else_ is going to try their hands at a 'traditional American Thanksgiving side dish. _Sooo_...we will see how that goes. lol


Your neighbours seem awesome  :Small Smile:  but I'm gathering you're in a rather remote part of Germany, aren't you? I did an internship in Berlin at some point and everyone speaks English there. So I was mentally preparing my best German (which I had studied back in high school) sentences before speaking, delivering them with my best accent to the vendor...who instantly replied in perfect English, since that was easier for everyone. Needless to say, I didn't make _a lot_ of improvement in German during that stay  :Small Big Grin: 




> As an aside, while Test of Mettle requires that no creature attacks the target after the effect takes place other than the Knight using the ability, I'm handwaving this for the _same players' block Test of Mettle is applied_, because I don't want its use to be limited by posting order considerations.


Thanks for that, it definitely makes things more convenient for me.

Also, the Fortitude save is an auto-pass (save DC 23 and Fort bonus +28) since Ux Utanar ignores auto-failures on 1s, but I'll roll it anyway just to add some roleplay in case I do get a 1 :D

Will save for Ereshki: (1d20+11)[*26*] but an additional +4 applies in case it's an [enchantment] effect, due to the Devotion animal companion feature. Fort save for Ereshki: (1d20+13)[*29*]

----------


## remetagross

Ah crap forgot to actually roll the save versus petrification (1d20+28)[*47*]

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

> Your neighbours seem awesome  but I'm gathering you're in a rather remote part of Germany, aren't you? I


Nope! I live in Herne, which sits right between Bochum and Dortmund. I'm assuming she was originally from eastern Germany, because she apparently also spoke _Russian_ rather than English as a second language. Just the luck of the draw that day for me. lol

----------


## chaincomplex

I may have overdone the aberration spam 🤔. Well it's too late, I revealed the map, I've committed.

Enjoy making a ton of saves everyone. Exciting high-level gameplay!

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Fort Save VS 4 Dex Damage (_DC 29_ to Negate) (1d20+22)[*42*]
Fort Save VS Staggered (_DC 30_ to Negate) (1d20+22)[*31*]
Fort Save VS 1 Dex Damage (_DC 29_ to Negate) (1d20+22)[*31*]
Fort Save VS Staggered (_DC 30_ to Negate) (1d20+22)[*31*]

Ha! Skin. Of. My. Teeth. lol

----------


## remetagross

> Fort Save VS 4 Dex Damage (DC 29 to Negate) (1d20+28)[*48*]
> Fort Save VS Staggered (DC 29 to Negate) (1d20+30)[*35*]
> Fort Save VS 1 Dex Damage (DC 29 to Negate) (1d20+11)[*16*]
> Fort Save VS Staggered (DC 29 to Negate) [roll3]


This is what we call _consistency_. Also Geeks, isn't the bluff action allowing your next attack to be flat-footed? How do you get it to apply to the whole round?

It's all good GM, we're level 20 characters after all. We'll handle that. By the way, O2 should have triggered an AoO from Ux with the use of a spell-like ability, but I guess his pitiful roll of 25 on the attack roll I had pre-made in case of an AoO means it was a miss anyway.

Ux Utanar has acid resistance 20, so he ignores that, and since he wears a Retributive amulet, half the physical damage he has suffered from O2 is reflected back at it. So it takes 11 damage from that. Fort saves against Str damage (1d20+28)[*48*] and paralysis (1d20+30)[*35*]. And the same roll for Ereshki: (1d20+11)[*16*], with the added +4 in case that's an [enchantment] effect.

EDIT: I hope it's an [enchantment] effect. Also, I've just understood the aberrations must not have been affected by the Test of Mettle because their challenge rating must be inferior to 18. Also, it takes ages to precisely describe all the actions and options of a 20th-level character  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Metastachydium

Well, that's quite the stuff going on. First things first: Will save against DC 20 and paralysis: (1d20+18)[*33*]

----------


## Metastachydium

Great! Now, let's do something against that darkness floating around

----------


## Metastachydium

A threat! A threat! To confirm: (1d20+26)[*43*] for (1d6+20)[*21*] magical piercing plus (1d6)[*2*] cold and (1d4)[*3*] force.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

> This is what we call _consistency_. Also Geeks, isn't the bluff action allowing your next attack to be flat-footed? How do you get it to apply to the whole round?


Yes, as I stated in the Spoiler, if it is _fainted_, only the _first_ successful attack gets Sneak Attack (and bleed) damage. However, if the creature is _considered flanked_, then all attacks wound add the sneak attack (and bleed) damage. Specifically being applied because of flanking, making the faint a non-issue. Just not sure if being on two corner squares would be enough to be considered 'flanked' or not, so I erred on the side of caution and included all possible rolls.


Oops! Didn't catch that last save requirement: *Will Save* VS Paralyzation (DC 20) (1d20+22)[*31*]

----------


## Metastachydium

> making the feint a non-issue


(Technically, feinting might matter even in such situations; depending on the attack roll, targetting normal or FF AC _can_ make a difference.)

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

> (Technically, feinting might matter even in such situations; depending on the attack roll, targetting normal or FF AC _can_ make a difference.)


True! *@DM*, If Fainted, Please Use Flat-footed AC for the first attack Also, add +2 to _all_ attack rolls if flanked. lol

----------


## remetagross

Man, what a headache :D

----------


## chaincomplex

Damn, yeah I forgot SLAs provoke AoOs, unlike Su abilities.

Do you guys think I should reopen recruitment for a caster or something, or do you guys wanna stay a triplet?

It's your guys' call. Any new potential party members would be introduced well after this segment is over.

----------


## Metastachydium

Let's see. Will save: (1d20+18)[*24*];
Will save: (1d20+18)[*34*]; and
an AoO on A1, if that was an SLA: (1d20+26)[*40*] for (1d6+20)[*26*] magical piercing plus (1d6)[*3*] cold and (1d4)[*1*] force.

As for picking up a caster I kind of like our current group dynamics, but a caster could sure prove useful here and there. Hm.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

> Damn, yeah I forgot SLAs provoke AoOs, unlike Su abilities.
> 
> Do you guys think I should reopen recruitment for a caster or something, or do you guys wanna stay a triplet?
> 
> It's your guys' call. Any new potential party members would be introduced well after this segment is over.


I love the current group dynamic. Though if a caster turns out to be truly _needed_, I know someone who roleplays well and posts consistently, and they already know the general outline of the campaign (I've been bragging about playing in an awesome game with a really good DM to my bestie lol) and can have them apply - they almost always play casters, too. Myriad knows tons of people (via tons of aliases), and would be an easy enough 'connection' to roleplay.

Or who knows? Maybe there is some weird magical object or effect somewhere in this place that we'll run into that rearranges our molecules and turns us all into Gestalt characters. *shifts eyes back and forth suspiciously* Myriad can_ totally_ be trusted with magic, I swear! *cackles*

Will Save VS Paralysis (DC 20) (1d20+22)[*42*]
Will Save VS Paralysis (DC 20) (1d20+22)[*41*]
(By the way, if any of their abilities can be stopped by Spell Resistance, Myriad has SR 25)

----------


## Metastachydium

> Though if a caster turns out to be truly _needed_, I know someone who roleplays well and posts consistently, and they already know the general outline of the campaign (I've been bragging about playing in an awesome game with a really good DM to my bestie lol) and can have them apply - they almost always play casters, too. Myriad knows tons of people (via tons of aliases), and would be an easy enough 'connection' to roleplay.


Who's that? Do I know them?




> Or who knows? Maybe there is some weird magical object or effect somewhere in this place that we'll run into that rearranges our molecules and turns us all into Gestalt characters.


I don't know. My build is stupid enough as is.




> *shifts eyes back and forth suspiciously* Myriad can_ totally_ be trusted with magic, I swear! *cackles*


_[Slowly backs out of the frame.]_

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

> Who's that? Do I know them?


No idea! Her username is Biscuit here on GitPG. Gearing up to DM a new game here that was actually inspired by my having told her about _this_ game ('Bountiful Planes' recruitment thread). 

She's actually the DM that I was talking about a while ago for the game where I accidentally started a holy war via the abuse of the Mount spell. Forever DM that hasn't had any luck lately with being able to actually play for a while, and usually ends up always DMing for a 3.5 fix. 

I normally snatch up any chance to play in her games, but skipped her current game because when I went to make a character I basically ended up recreating Myriad, and I decided _one_ Myriad was enough for the Multiverse. Plus I was in the process of moving to Germany and didn't want to stretch myself too thin. Though, recruitment is open for another 2 days. Might take another crack at it now that I'm settled. lol

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Alternatively, I just realized that Epic Level rules states *"Every character gains one feat (which may be an epic or nonepic feat at the players choice) at every level divisible by three. These feats are in addition to any bonus feats granted in the class descriptions."* and I never picked a lvl 21 feat.

If we were _supposed_ to get a feat at level 21, as that seems to read, I could pick up Leadership and pick up a spellcasting sidekick/minion, maybe?
*
Minion: "Boss, when were you planning on paying my salary?"
Myriad: "I paid you already, and even gave you a sign-on bonus!"
Minion: "Um...if you already paid me, how am I flat broke?"
Myriad: "Hey man, it isn't my fault you lost it in that card game while drunk from celebrating your new job."
Minion: "...but I don"t remember that either?"
Myriad: "Well yeah...you were drunk." *Bluff Check*
Minion: "Well...****. Must have been a good night then, I guess. Thanks for clearing that up, boss." *Continues minioning**

----------


## Metastachydium

> No idea! Her username is Biscuit here on GitPG.


Biscuit, you say? I saw her around, here and there (here being down here and there being Homebrew Design), but I never had the pleasure to share a game with her.




> She's actually the DM that I was talking about a while ago for the game where I accidentally started a holy war via the abuse of the Mount spell.



I'm all sold.




> I never picked a lvl 21 feat


I Don't think any of us has hit that level yet, so let's get back to that once Myriad does.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

> I Don't think any of us has hit that level yet, so let's get back to that once Myriad does.


For some reason, I kept thinking we were lvl 21, but I guess we _are_ just 20. Nevermind! lol

----------


## Metastachydium

> For some reason, I kept thinking we were lvl 21, but I guess we _are_ just 20. Nevermind! lol


Hell, Delja's technically ECL _18_ and that includes LA! But we'll get there. I think.

----------


## remetagross

Leadership for bringing a convenient DMPC in is definitely neat, but I don't think this game is supposed to go past level 20. Biscuit doesn't ring a bell, but man, if she had anything to do with that Mount night mare (got it? ha!), I'm sold too  :Small Big Grin: 

To be fair, I was wondering if a party of ECL 20 characters wasn't in need of some sort of planar travel, teleporting abilities, etc. that are usually provided by the caster of the group. But actually on second thought, that role can be provided by, say, a freed Teru, so it's not as mandatory as I thought at first sight. I'm rather liking our tripartite dynamic so far, to be honest. I'm liking this game period, actually. Amazing post rate, enticing fellow PCs, a chance to actually play a level 20 build, and so far the plot is getting thicker, mysterious and involves clearing a space hulk.  :Small Big Grin: 

About the SLAs thing: they can be used defensively, like spells. And also: Aberration A5 triggers an AoO from Ux Utanar even though it made a 5-foot step, due to the Bulwark of Defense class feature: all foes within reach of the Knight move as if in difficult terrain, which prevents the use of the 5ft-step. Unless the aberration is under the effect of Freedom of Movement, or that sort of things. In case A5 does take the AoO, then I had already rolled the attack in my last post in the IC: to-hit roll of 31, damage roll of 25 converted into a DC 25 Ref save  to be allowed to move at all in this round. I hope it fails that and remains locked in place!

If Myriad is hit by an AoO, it will be taken by Ux Utanar with the Shield Block class feature. Which means Ux Utanar will not have an available swift action for his round. I'll post two possible paths of action for him depending on whether he has it or not.

----------


## remetagross

A bunch of saves now:

Two saves against paralysis for Ux Utanar (1d20+34)[*39*], (1d20+34)[*43*] and two other for Ereshki (1d20+11)[*27*], (1d20+11)[*19*]. By the way, does the +4 to Will saves against [enchantment] effects applies against this paralysis? If no, then Ereshki is already paralysed for having failed her save against paralysis on the previous round.

And Str check to avoid being tripped: (1d20+5)[*6*]

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

All hail the mighty meat shield! (^_^)

----------


## chaincomplex

Just to clarify a detail, what happened to *A5* is that I didn't account for Ux's Bulwark, but I didn't want to retcon which would slow things down, so I treated it as a successful move (provoking Ux's AoO), but it both got forced to Stand Still and fell prone from the Bulwark, an _ad hoc_ ruling I'm making in this case just to show that it doesn't have _freedom of movement_ or some similar effect on it.

I also definitely overdid the mook spam here. Try to enjoy yourself. I'll make sure the next fight isn't as monotonous!

----------


## remetagross

No probs! I was, at first sight, wondering if I had overlooked a powerful part of Bulwark of Defense that made ennemies prone  :Small Big Grin: 

Ah, Metastachydium, at some point Ux Utanar will learn to let Delja do the talking. By which I mean, mostly stabbing.

Another series of saves against paralysis: 
(1d20+30)[*49*] and (1d20+30)[*31*] for Ux Utanar. Ah, a natural 1 to roleplay :)
(1d20+15)[*24*] for Ereshki

Damn, I've just discovered Ux is fairly powerless against damage reduction. I'll have to think about that. Does any of you gals have some Knowledge: dungeoneering ranks to try and guess what kind of DR that is?

----------


## Metastachydium

> Ah, Metastachydium, at some point Ux Utanar will learn to let Delja do the talking. By which I mean, mostly stabbing.


I'm afraid she'll do a lot of weeping and dying inside 'tl then, though!




> I'll have to think about that. Does any of you gals have some Knowledge: dungeoneering ranks to try and guess what kind of DR that is?


No, sadly. Knowledge (n&r) yes, but not dungeoneering.

♣
Let's see some Will saves, in the meantime:
(1d20+18)[*28*];
(1d20+18)[*32*].

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

> Does any of you gals have some Knowledge: dungeoneering ranks to try and guess what kind of DR that is?


Myriad has a moderate Knowledge (Architecture & Engineering) mod, and minor mods for Arcana, The Planes, and Local. Sadly, no Dungeoneering.

----------


## remetagross

It'll have to be trial and error, then. At the very least, they're not immune to force damage, and moderately immune to electricity.

My AoO and my first hit have been natural 20s, though I don't know whether these creatures are vulnerable to critical hits.

Confirmation for the AoO: (1d20+24)[*43*], and the extra damage is: (2d8+24)[*28*]. This probably means that A5 will have to succeed on a DC 50 Ref save or something to be allowed to move, not sure if that makes that much of a difference :p

However, confirmation for the first iterative attack: (1d20+22)[*23*], and the extra damage is: (2d8+32)[*47*].

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Will Save VS Paralysis (DC 20) (1d20+22)[*31*]

----------


## chaincomplex

Myriad's second Will save: (1d20+22)[*24*]

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Will Save VS Paralysis (DC 20) (1d20+22)[*38*]
Will Save VS Paralysis (DC 20) (1d20+22)[*32*]

Critical Miss for her one attack this round. Sad face.

----------


## Metastachydium

Will saves  (DC 20): (1d20+18)[*32*]; (1d20+18)[*36*]; and
Fortitude (DC 23): (1d20+23)[*27*].

----------


## Metastachydium

*chaincomplex:* was Delja's DR 5/cold iron factored into the damage she took?

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Yay for Flanking prep!

Also, Ux is doing a splended job Holding The Line!

----------


## chaincomplex

> *chaincomplex:* was Delja's DR 5/cold iron factored into the damage she took?


Nope, go ahead and factor that in. Generally even if I know a player has a resistance, immunity, auto-succeeds, etc. (which I'll often forget anyways) I will still "run it blindly", so to speak.

----------


## Metastachydium

> Also, Ux is doing a splended job Holding The Line!


Frog Leap stuff! I _love_ Frog Leap stuff!




> Nope, go ahead and factor that in. Generally even if I know a player has a resistance, immunity, auto-succeeds, etc. (which I'll often forget anyways) I will still "run it blindly", so to speak.


Hah! Thanks! That's both good to know and a pleasant surprise.

----------


## remetagross

Thanks, though he's not playing battery as well as Toto is :D

----------


## remetagross

Will save for Ereshki: (1d20+15)[*33*]

----------


## remetagross

Sorry for the late post, mates.

Oh oh, a threat: let's roll a confirmation for that first iterative (1d20+25)[*27*], and if it's confirmed, the extra damage is (3d8+36)[*39*].

Also, @chaincomplex, I'm a bit embarrassed, but due to the way I wanted to move Ereshki I deleted the dead A2. Also, since Ux Utanar is riding her, I can't place him on the map anymore either. It's not a very satisfactory way to proceed; how do you think we should do?

----------


## chaincomplex

> Also, @chaincomplex, I'm a bit embarrassed, but due to the way I wanted to move Ereshki I deleted the dead A2. Also, since Ux Utanar is riding her, I can't place him on the map anymore either. It's not a very satisfactory way to proceed; how do you think we should do?


We'll just handwave A2, it's not a big deal.

Also as long as we know who's riding what, there's no ambiguity in denoting a character and its mount sharing a square by either the character's symbol or mount's symbol, interchangeably (usually prefer the controlling character for obvious reasonsupscale for the mount). We can just add a note to the tile (right-click menu option) if it's still an issue.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Can a 5' step be used diagonally, or only in the 4 cardinal directions?


*Will Save 1:* (1d20+22)[*38*]
*Will Save 2:* (1d20+22)[*29*]

----------


## Metastachydium

I mean, one diagonal is 5'. At any rate, if you have the patience, I plan to draw an AoO from A3, just in case.

♣
Will saves: (1d20+18)[*21*] and (1d20+18)[*36*]

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Add +2 to Myriad's Attack Rolls, since the target is flanked. Forgot to add that when I pasted in my 'Full Attack Rolls' from notepad.

Third attack is a crit miss tho


And no worries about AoO. 5-Foot-Steps do not trigger them.

----------


## chaincomplex

> Can a 5' step be used diagonally, or only in the 4 cardinal directions?


Can be used on the first, third, etc. diagonal. If for some reason you get multiple 5' steps then this matters, otherwise you just get to use it I believe. There may be some nuance about crossing diagonally when there's a corner in the way, I don't remember these details well.

----------


## remetagross

Two Will saves for Ereshki: (1d20+15)[*24*], (1d20+15)[*20*].

Aslo, chaincomplex, I've noticed something poorly thought-out. In the Wild Cohort feat, it is specified that the PC can use the Handle Animal skill as a move action rather than a standard action. However, there are no uses of the Handle Animal skill in the srd mandating a standard action. It's either a move action to have an animal perform a trick it knows, or a full-round action to have it perform a trick it knows not. That amount of time being reduced to a free action and a standard action, respectively, in the case of a Druid or Ranger dealing with its animal companion. So, what gives?

----------


## chaincomplex

> Aslo, chaincomplex, I've noticed something poorly thought-out. In the Wild Cohort feat, it is specified that the PC can use the Handle Animal skill as a move action rather than a standard action. However, there are no uses of the Handle Animal skill in the srd mandating a standard action. It's either a move action to have an animal perform a trick it knows, or a full-round action to have it perform a trick it knows not. That amount of time being reduced to a free action and a standard action, respectively, in the case of a Druid or Ranger dealing with its animal companion. So, what gives?


I suppose, amusingly then, that this only applies if you've somehow reduced Handle Animal to a standard action (such as, as you mentioned, by being a Druid). That's my ruling anyways; I'm not going to bootstrap the designers' (possible lack of) intent here. The clause is categorically incorrect.

----------


## Metastachydium

A Will save: (1d20+18)[*23*]

----------


## Metastachydium

And a new flank has been set up!

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

*Listen:* (1d20+27)[*31*]

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Aaaaand, roll to confirm crit (1st Attack against flat-footed AC if successfully fainted): (1d20+29)[*36*]

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Heh, my friend Biscuit is using a retooled gestalt version of Myriad for her Big Bad villain in the new PBP game she just got underway. I helped make it! It is _decidedly_ more evil and _far_ more deadly than the Myriad you guys know and love. Totally gonna be spying on that game to see how she performs!

----------


## remetagross

Hehe, I'm curious to hear how that's going to turn!

Will save for Ereshki: (1d20+15)[*30*]

Listeck check to hear Delja complaining and Myriad raving about**: (1d20-5)[*-3*]

Auto-success versus the poison.

----------


## Metastachydium

> Heh, my friend Biscuit is using a retooled gestalt version of Myriad for her Big Bad villain in the new PBP game she just got underway. I helped make it! It is _decidedly_ more evil and _far_ more deadly than the Myriad you guys know and love. Totally gonna be spying on that game to see how she performs!


Oh, wow. Poor souls! (Does that version sing? Tell me she doesn't sing.)

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

lol No idea, but we'll see!

----------


## Metastachydium

Well, damn. Turns out I was not paying a sufficient amount of attention to stuff and my relative inexperience with maneuvers ended up showing. So. Turns out, Delja doesn't actually qualify for Sudden Leap, one of her readied maneuvers (I wanted to use irght now, to make matters worse). *Chaincomplex*: I'm hereby requesting a DM ruling. The way I see it,
1. were I to switch out, say, Burning Blade for Wolf Fang Strike, the issue would be solved;
2. were we to pretend that D. never readied the maneuver she currently can't know, and has another maneuver readied instead the problem could be postponed.
A third option is, of course, "we'll sort it out after combat, don't use your maneuvers 'til then" and I'll, needless to say, understand if you wish to go that way.

----------


## chaincomplex

Just swap out a maneuver to make the build legal.

*Edit.* Actually I'm going to do you one better, I understand there are tricks to nab maneuvers without meeting the prereqs, that is to say it's not categorically a problem except in the sense of it not being a part of normal progression.

So let's just pretend you somehow have Sudden Leap, unless you can think of mechanical ambiguities downstream of this issue.

----------


## Metastachydium

Many thanks! I think I'll go with the former option, however. It's not like I really intended to use Burning Blade for much, ever, and I prefer to stay rules-legal if at all possible.

Will post IC shortly.

----------


## Metastachydium

CRITICAL THREAT on A4! Rolling to confirm: (1d20+26)[*32*] for (1d6+20)[*23*] and (1d4)[*4*] force.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

That Eldritch Blast attack should have a -3 mod added to it for firing into melee (-4 for melee, +1 for point blank). That's what I get for posting pre-coffee.

----------


## remetagross

Ah, crap, here are the proper rolls:

Full-round action: full-round attack versus A5, power attack of 3.
Attack rolls: (1d20+24)[*40*], (1d20+19)[*39*], (1d20+14)[*30*], (1d20+9)[*28*]. Damage rolls: (1d8+14)[*16*], (1d8+14)[*22*], (1d8+14)[*22*], (1d8+14)[*20*]
Swift action: sudden stunning in case there's one hit, Will save DC 31 to avoid being stunned.

----------


## remetagross

Crit confirmation and extra damage: (1d20+19)[*24*], (2d8+28)[*40*].

----------


## chaincomplex

Delja makes an Escape Artist check to squeeze through the incredibly tight hallway, presently packed with two of the aberrations themselves squeezing: (1d20+22)[*32*]

As an aside guys, make sure your character sheet shows all the relevant bonuses in every field, and if not that your latest post includes relevant modifications I should keep in mind. I'm making hidden checks and saves, and will likely make more as you fight more worthy foes/face more worthy challenges, and have been using your sheets to determine the bonuses.

----------


## remetagross

Hmmm mine is updated, as far as I know, but gals keep in mind Ux Utanar's aura gives out a +4 bonus to Fort checks to everyone within 30ft.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

> Delja makes an Escape Artist check to squeeze through the incredibly tight hallway, presently packed with two of the aberrations themselves squeezing: [roll0]
> 
> As an aside guys, make sure your character sheet shows all the relevant bonuses in every field, and if not that your latest post includes relevant modifications I should keep in mind. I'm making hidden checks and saves, and will likely make more as you fight more worthy foes/face more worthy challenges, and have been using your sheets to determine the bonuses.


Only non-obvious thing I can think of that isn't reflected on Myriad's sheet is that because she has 5 ranks in Knowledge (architecture and engineering), she gets +2 on Search checks "involving secret doors and similar compartments". 

Though I could not for the life of me figure out my original bonus math for bluff, so I adjusted it down to 14 (+2 Racial, +3 Feat, +3 Item, +6 Invocation), so it is an auto 55 now instead of an auto 60 (I doubt that will make much difference at those levels though). I think it might have been from the original build's 1 level in the Montebank prestige class that I ended up axing in favor of a second level of Warlock for At-Will Detect Magic and a second Invocation to grab darkvision and see invisible.

Oh, and her Rolls to overcome SR for Eldritch Blast if I neglect to pre-roll it is 1d20+2 (only 2 levels of Warlock).

----------


## remetagross

Wow, man, what a _long_ fight! Glad we made it without too much bruises. 

Does any of you gals have a means to cure Con damage? I got 2 points of that.

----------


## Metastachydium

> Wow, man, what a _long_ fight! Glad we made it without too much bruises. 
> 
> Does any of you gals have a means to cure Con damage? I got 2 points of that.


Yup. A Rod of Bodily Restoration. Ux Utanar should ask and he'll receive.

(*Edit:* Oh, and D. takes 10 for a 32 on Escape Artist to squeeze back out of the hallway, if needed.)

----------


## remetagross

Ux Utanar doth ask!

----------


## Metastachydium

And he receiveth! (As for normal healing, I have 5 healing belt charges (for 10d8 points) and lemme see 4 potion tiles of CMW (for 8d8+12 points) remaining to offer. Should ability damage become an issue again, D. also carries 4 potion tiles of Lesser Restoration, the Rod has 2 charges still available and the Orb of Mental Renewal has all 3.)

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Sorry, I have been battling with the flu and the fever hasn't really allowed enough coherency to post since I first started disgorging copious amounts of phlegm and snot. I started to a few different times and then couldn't muster the mental fortitude to remember what it was I was trying to do with the post. (Totally failed my Fort Save, which lead me to have a negative effect on my successive Will Saves)

----------


## chaincomplex

Well don't worry about posting, just rest and heal. Hope you feel better soon!

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Pretty sure a kid in my friend's building brought a bug home, and I got it from my friend when we had dinner on Thursday. I lost like 2 days before I even realized days had passed. That flu hit me like a damn truck. Over the worst of it now though, I think.

----------


## Metastachydium

> Pretty sure a kid in my friend's building brought a bug home, and I got it from my friend when we had dinner on Thursday.


Ah, kids! The most terrible of all terrible plaguebearers!




> I lost like 2 days before I even realized days had passed. That flu hit me like a damn truck. Over the worst of it now though, I think.


Well, damn. Keep up the good fight, then, I suppose!

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Kid caused three PBP game delays and caused a reschedule for a weekly discord game between two different Players/DMs. lol

I DM a discord game on Tuesday and play in this PBP game and she is DMing a PBP game and plays in another.

Damn kids. lol

----------


## remetagross

Rest well, mate!

----------


## Metastachydium

And Ereshki's brought back above 100 hp, hitting a _largely_ servicable *103* (hey, it beats the 81 she used to have)!

----------


## remetagross

Neat! She'll jump back into the fray _right off the bat!_  :Small Cool:

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

> Neat! She'll jump back into the fray _right off the bat!_

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

> Delja narrows her eyes in a display of pure, undiluted _pain_ and begins massaging the bridge of her nose with all her available fingers. Druce, I _Really_ didn't _need_ to know that.


Heh, that isn't nearly as bad as what I'd originally written before I switched to what I posted. "Ugh, why is it that _every_ time that _tentacles_ are involved, I always come away tired and so damn _sticky_?" lmao

----------


## remetagross

Yeah, Myriad isn't really kids-friendly, is she? :D

What should we do, mates? Meet up with the arachnoid one that has fled during the fight?

----------


## Metastachydium

> Heh, that isn't nearly as bad as what I'd originally written before I switched to what I posted. "Ugh, why is it that _every_ time that _tentacles_ are involved, I always come away tired and so damn _sticky_?" lmao


I have this vague feeling D. would have preferred that version. The lucky li'l blue thing spent her whole life blissfully _not_ knowing what hentai is.




> What should we do, mates? Meet up with the arachnoid one that has fled during the fight?


Mhm. That and the other one which didn't. Apparently, they are squatting in the same room.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

> Yeah, Myriad isn't really kids-friendly, is she? :D
> 
> What should we do, mates? Meet up with the arachnoid one that has fled during the fight?


That's the fun part. _Does_ she use such innuendos _on purpose_ just to annoy Delja's sensibilities? _Or_ is she _actually_completely unaware of them and thinks they are perfectly plain and simple statements of fact? Only the gods know for sure, and they are not talking! At least, not in _this_ place. :)


*Knowledge (The Planes) Check* for information about "Dymos" (1d20+13)[*14*] - *mental crickets* lol

----------


## Metastachydium

> That's the fun part. _Does_ she use such innuendos _on purpose_ just to annoy Delja's sensibilities? _Or_ is she _actually_completely unaware of them and thinks they are perfectly plain and simple statements of fact? Only the gods know for sure, and they are not talking! At least, not in _this_ place. :)


Eh, she shouldn't feel too bad about it either way. Delja used to eat people, you know. She totally deserves dying inside every so often.

----------


## remetagross

> Eh, she shouldn't feel too bad about it either way. Delja used to eat people, you know. She totally deserves dying inside every so often.


...used to WHAT now??? Good thing Ux doesn't know that...or does he?  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

> Delja used to eat people, you know.


Hopefully not in public! That behavior _really_ is only for bedrooms... and certain club bathrooms. Or so I am told. Ahem.

----------


## Metastachydium

> ...used to WHAT now???


She had _interesting_ formative years, okay? The closest thing she had to a parental figure was an oversized psychic crocodile and she started out at around the deep end of CN.




> Good thing Ux doesn't know that...or does he?


Well, D. has a +20 to Bluff and Ux a -1 to Sense Motive; I think his faith in sapient non-extraplanar life is safe for now. (Myriad, on the other hand, could have technically figured it out, but that would require her to pay attention for more than 10 seconds and _not_ draw some hilariously inappropriate and wrong conclusions afterwards.)

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Though Myriad spends _most_ of her time in the Drucilla alias, and while both her companions _might_ assume that as her 'default alias', this is _Myriad's_ normal personality, they would get a reminder now and then when she assumes a different alias that that _might_ not be true. :)

'Drucilla Kunderak, the Silver Key' is a ditsy adrenaline & mystery junkie that is excited about...pretty much _everything_. Likeable, affable, clueless, and fun-loving! But, some slightly creepy and somewhat disturbing tendencies _do_ leak out now and again - from _every_ alias. 

*"I am Legion, for we are many..."*

----------


## remetagross

> She had _interesting_ formative years, okay? The closest thing she had to a parental figure was an oversized psychic crocodile and she started out at around the deep end of CN.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, D. has a +20 to Bluff and Ux a -1 to Sense Motive; I think his faith in sapient non-extraplanar life is safe for now. (Myriad, on the other hand, could have technically figured it out, but that would require her to pay attention for more than 10 seconds and _not_ draw some hilariously inappropriate and wrong conclusions afterwards.)


Point taken. Ux is the opposite of Myriad: he wouldn't notice a Balor 5ft to his side if he is focused on fighting an imp right ahead of him  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Metastachydium

Heh. But hey, that imp would be _very_ thoroughly fought in the meantime!

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Just waiting to see if Myriad manages to move the magical mule so she can take its spot flanking the door.

And that is hilarious. Myriad needs to start gaslighting Ux about the most random things. *"Oh yeah, on the plane of fire, everyone wears grass skirts. Its to show dominance. We definitely have to pick some up before we go. If you wanna look fearless, you'll need one with lots of grass. Dyed in bright colors so everone can see it. That's how the'll know you mean 'bidnis."*

----------


## Metastachydium

So much for the initial battle plan, I suppose? (Not that the obyrith being _indeed_ the only foe around doesn't change the equation.)

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

> Roll initiative (except for Delja)!


Did you mean except for Myriad?

----------


## Metastachydium

Unlikely. Myriad will need hers, eventually and I already rolled Delja's (I rolled a 1!).

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Aaaaah! Derp. lol

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Initiative (1d20+8)[*22*]

----------


## remetagross

Initiative: (1d20-4)[*-1*]

And yeah, Ux is going to eat all of that. Except Ereshki, which has a much higher Sense Motive modifier, might not :D

----------


## remetagross

And UMD check: (1d20+19)[*37*], failure on a natural 1.

----------


## chaincomplex

By the way I forgot to mention in that post IC because I'm a dummy.

I highlighted a light blue region in the combat map. Please rearrange your characters (and followers) to be where you want them to be in said region.

Before we jump into combat.

The assumption is there's been plenty of time for the party to position correctly. So preemptive actions in concordance are fine.

If you have a cute way to attack without line of sight and any visual or audible signature (attached to the action and not the outcome of the attack), I will also rule that this happens during a surprise round.

Let me know when you're done setting up.

----------


## remetagross

Oh, okay then.

I'll finally get to try out that wand of Enlarge Animal.

Heads up too: I'll be starting a new job tomorrow, and I'm not quite sure of how that will impact my posting rate.

----------


## remetagross

Another Use Magic Device check for the wand of Animal Growth:

(1d20+19)[*22*]

----------


## Metastachydium

D.'s good to start where she currently is.




> I'll finally get to try out that wand of Enlarge Animal.


Nnice!

----------


## Metastachydium

Alright. Let's see how our luck feels today: Will save: (1d20+18)[*31*]

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

*Will Save vs DC 27:* (1d20+22)[*24*]

Does Spell Resistance apply (Myriad has SR 25, if so)? Also, is this considered a paralysis effect?

----------


## chaincomplex

Since it's a supernatural effect, SR shouldn't apply. I _think_ it's a paralysis effect? I mean the text doesn't say it is but it's literally an effect that paralyzes, so...

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

I ask if it counts as a Paralyzing Effect because Myriad can shrug that type of effect off once per day automatically when effected (Cunning Body class ability from the Silver Key class). So the distinction is the difference between her being out of the fight for 4 rounds, or being able to act immediately. :)

----------


## chaincomplex

By my reading of the class ability it removes the effect that paralyzes as opposed to some esoteric mechanical object "paralyze effect". So Myriad is good to use it and go.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Awesome sauce. That ability can be used once a day per effect. Though she is very unlikely to run into a situation where she is underwater or falling from a great height to activate the waterbreathing or feather fall effects. Shame we're not using the good Silver Key class fix, or it would be a _tad_ bit more useful. And I wouldn't have had to waste a feat on Dodge, which I _always forget to declare_.

...that said, I'm using O2 as my Dodge Target for a +1 to AC, please.

----------


## Metastachydium

I have Dodge too. And Mobility (I even _noted_ its effect under Additional Information on the sheet!). Is ist too late to declare her AC 7_2_ T 6_3_ against the Spider for this round?

----------


## remetagross

Ok gals, how about you tried and  ess with the ominous machinery in the back scene while I keep our friend busy ?

Ux Utanar auto-passes the Will save, and Ereshki : (1d20+12)[*19*]. She has an added +4 in case that's an [enchantment] effect.

Sorry, that should have been a +15, not a +12. She's good to go in case it's an enchantment only.

----------


## Metastachydium

I'm not sure that's a good idea. For starters, there's another obyrith between our folks and that thing and, secondly, there's literally nothing D. can do about that contraption, and while Myriad would likely have a chance at disabling its protections somehow, that's exactly what Chains wants (and was trying to do up until now), so that might not be our best call.

----------


## remetagross

Ah, your second point is a good one.

Then, you should keep on attacking the other guy rather than the one facing me, since that would cancel out the effect of the test of mettle.

----------


## Metastachydium

In my defense, my own knight never managed to quite pull her ToM off as yet. If you can lock the Spider down, us going for Chains sounds like the right call.

----------


## Metastachydium

A few questions:

1. What's the DC of the Greater Command? (Will: (1d20+18)[*24*])
2. Can Delja _really_ understand Chains this time? Up until now, they spoke in that archaic dialect.
3. Can Delja even drop her weapon? It's in a locked gauntlet, glued to her hand.

----------


## chaincomplex

1. Oh durr, I knew I was forgetting something. It's DC 24.
2. Yes. This is plain ol' Abyssal.
3. No, which is comical.

----------


## Metastachydium

> 1. Oh durr, I knew I was forgetting something. It's DC 24.
> 2. Yes. This is plain ol' Abyssal.
> 3. No, which is comical.


_[EVIL laughter!]_ Thanks!

♣
And now, let's metagame a little. Delja's attack dealt full damage to O2, whereas Myriad's 11 magical piercing was soaked up. Looks like we have something like 15+/cold iron here. You guys have tools for dealing with that, right?

♣
*Edit:* Oh, and I kind of messed up; ignore the Tumble roll for the first movement. D. can't afford getting slowed down, even to Sfift Tumbler speed if she is to reach O1 in a single round.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

*Fort Save vs Nausea (DC 27):* (1d20+22)[*41*]




> And now, let's metagame a little. Delja's attack dealt full damage to O2, whereas Myriad's 11 magical piercing was soaked up. Looks like we have something like 15+/cold iron here. You guys have tools for dealing with that, right?
> 
> *Edit:* Oh, and I kind of messed up; ignore the Tumble roll for the first movement. D. can't afford getting slowed down, even to Sfift Tumbler speed if she is to reach O1 in a single round.


Do several percision damage dice and a cumulative Bleed effect count as 'dealing with that'? If so, _yes_! If not, then..._no_. :-p

Yeah... Myriad moves all of 30' unless she forgoes attacks entirely for a round. Gonna start calling Delja, 'Sonic' with that 'gotta go fast!' medical condition. lol




> 3. Can Delja even drop her weapon? It's in a locked gauntlet, glued to her hand.


Lucky it didn't just say 'drop it'. Delja might have misinterpreted and started attempting to twerk. That woulda been akwaaaaaard....

----------


## remetagross

> And now, let's metagame a little. Delja's attack dealt full damage to O2, whereas Myriad's 11 magical piercing was soaked up. Looks like we have something like 15+/cold iron here. You guys have tools for dealing with that, right?


Yep, I have that. Though to be fair Ux Utanar is a little too busy not getting Strength-drained to have noticed that at the moment. Maybe if Delja shouts that out to him, he'll draw his cold iron greatsword ;)

----------


## Metastachydium

> Do several percision damage dice and a cumulative Bleed effect count as 'dealing with that'?


_YES._




> Yeah... Myriad moves all of 30' unless she forgoes attacks entirely for a round. Gonna start calling Delja, 'Sonic' with that 'gotta go fast!' medical condition.


I mean, she _is_ blue. (And do cut her some slack. She's not bookish enough to have actually read Gimli son of Glóin's authoritative _The Effective Range of the Running Dwarf_!)




> Lucky it didn't just say 'drop it'. Delja might have misinterpreted and started attempting to twerk. That woulda been akwaaaaaard....


Bah! She has actual ranks in _actual_ Perform (dance)! She'd never stoop so low!




> Yep, I have that. Though to be fair Ux Utanar is a little too busy not getting Strength-drained to have noticed that at the moment. Maybe if Delja shouts that out to him, he'll draw his cold iron greatsword ;)


I'm confident she'll suddenly remember to mention it come next round!

----------


## remetagross

Another round or two, and it'll be a wonder if Ux ever manages to raise his greatsword at all :D

----------


## Metastachydium

Hm. Two Will saves: (1d20+18)[*28*] and (1d20+18)[*29*].

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Myriad's Spell Resistance (25) ain't worth **** when it comes to these guys. She's getting psychically clobbered. lol

*Will Save vs DC 24:*  (1d20+20)[*23*] - *FAIL*

Damn. Woulda passed that if I hadn't already suffered Wis drain. *braces for the "other unknown horrible effects" to heppen*

----------


## Metastachydium

> Myriad's Spell Resistance (25) ain't worth **** when it comes to these guys.


Talk about it. There's a reason why I never bothered to bring up Delja's SR _16_.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

> Talk about it. There's a reason why I never bothered to bring up Delja's SR _16_.


The problem with 'not sweating the small stuff' via Low-Mid SR is that the _large_ stuff comes out of the gate swinging for the fences to knock you on your arse. lmao

----------


## remetagross

Oh, chaincomplex, is that horrible unknown effect a [fear] effect?

If yes, then Ux Utanar can expend one use of Knight's Challenge to allow a reroll with a +11 modifier for Myriad. In which case I'll re-write my turn completely, since I can't teleport away anymore. Myriad would still be under the effect of the attack, but only for the duration between the obyrith's attack and Ux Utanar's turn.

----------


## chaincomplex

It is not, though I made several mistakes in that post because chain no read statblocks good.  :Thog: 

The effect that hits Delja and Myriad on approach is an Su, mind-affecting aura. If that matters. I don't think Su abilities are blocked by SR.O1 should've fast healed.I didn't even notice Delja's SR but the thing autosucceeds on the CL check for feeblemind.I actually forgot what I forgot in that post again.  :Thog:  But there was at least one more thing. Hmm.

*Edit:* The additional horrible effect is just taking a -4 save penalty against future enchantments.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Oops! Didn't account for my dex drain in that roll. +1 to my attack roll for a total of 38

Also, I am at _69_% hp. _Nice_.  :Small Cool: 




> The effect that hits Delja and Myriad on approach is an Su, mind-affecting aura. If that matters. I don't think Su abilities are blocked by SR.


Correct! But, weirdly, they _are_ suppressed by antimagic fields. Random AF.

----------


## chaincomplex

So after some careful reading I assess that the attacks of opportunity vs the chains hit the creature and not the chain. It's unclear to me but the chain is both an animate object and "treated as a held weapon", the latter which informs my guess that this was the intention.

Namely that if you make a grapple attack with a weapon that can grapple but has no special advantage to it, I imagine the AoO applies to the wielder.

*Edit:* Also, woo grappling! I know this is everyone's favorite part of 3e.

*Edit 2:* I also forgot to mention the two creatures fast heal, and forgot to subtract bleed. Fixing now.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Someon_e please_ remind me to pick up some gauntlets of heartfelt blows so I can add a bit of fire damage when we hit town. And possibly a crystal of energy assault and something to help with defeating damage reduction. lol

----------


## chaincomplex

Geek check the two grapple attempts over Myriad.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Whoops! Missed that somehow.

*Grapple Check 01:* (1d20+22)[*26*]
*Grapple Check 02:* (1d20+22)[*27*]

So, I rewrote the post to do the two attacks of opportunity, and then attacking once (can still attack with a light weapon, but only once and not a full attack) as Myriad's action, since she has no way to escape the grapple.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Redoing rolls in light of being successfully grappled: *Attack of Opportunity 01 vs O1 (Still flanked until grapples resolve):* (1d20+28)[*32*] attack for (1d4+10)[*14*] magical piercing, (1d6)[*2*] Vampiric, and (7d6)[*27*] sneak attack damage, and -1 Bleed effect.*Attack of Opportunity 01 vs O1 (Still flanked until grapples resolve):* (1d20+28)[*43*] attack for (1d4+10)[*11*] magical piercing, (1d6)[*2*] Vampiric, and (7d6)[*31*] sneak attack damage, and -1 Bleed effect.*Standard Attack vs O1:* (No longer flanked because of being grappled negating threat): (1d20+26)[*30*] attack for (1d4+10)[*12*] magical piercing, (1d6)[*3*] Vampiric*-1HP to O1 for preexisting Bleed**-2HP to O2 for preexisting Bleed*

----------


## Metastachydium

Another Will save: (1d20+18)[*38*]

----------


## Metastachydium

Hell, yeah! A critical threat on that second attack! Let's see if we can confirm it: (1d20+21)[*33*] for (1d6+20)[*21*] magical cold iron and piercing and (1d4)[*4*] force.

----------


## chaincomplex

> Redoing rolls in light of being successfully grappled: *Attack of Opportunity 01 vs O1 (Still flanked until grapples resolve):* [roll0] attack for [roll1] magical piercing, [roll2] Vampiric, and [roll3] sneak attack damage, and -1 Bleed effect.*Attack of Opportunity 01 vs O1 (Still flanked until grapples resolve):* [roll4] attack for [roll5] magical piercing, [roll6] Vampiric, and [roll7] sneak attack damage, and -1 Bleed effect.*Standard Attack vs O1:* (No longer flanked because of being grappled negating threat): [roll8] attack for [roll9] magical piercing, [roll10] Vampiric*-1HP to O1 for preexisting Bleed**-2HP to O2 for preexisting Bleed*


As both AoOs are successful, both grapples are stopped.  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Metastachydium

Go us! In that case, Chains remains flanked all the way, right? That'd mean I get attacks of *30, 39, 40*(, 23, 23) with the flanking bonus added.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

> As both AoOs are successful, both grapples are stopped.


Well in that case, that standard attack becomes a full attack and gains +2 to hit and: (7d6)[*22*] Sneak Attack damage , & -1/Round Bleed Damage

And the full attack continues:(1d20+23)[*25*] attack for (1d4+10)[*13*] magical piercing, (1d6)[*2*] vampiric, (7d6)[*27*] sneak attack, & -1 Bleed if successful.(1d20+18)[*19*] attack for (1d4+10)[*11*] magical piercing, (1d6)[*5*] vampiric, (7d6)[*19*] sneak attack, & -1 Bleed if successful.(1d20+13)[*25*] attack for (1d4+10)[*11*] magical piercing, (1d6)[*1*] vampiric, (7d6)[*23*] sneak attack, & -1 Bleed if successful.

----------


## remetagross

Str check to avoid being tripped: (1d20+6)[*24*].

Note : this includes a +4 for being of Large size, which I'm not sure applies in the case of Telekinesis.

----------


## remetagross

Okay mates how are you faring ? It seems 02 is checking on 01 to see if it's endangered. Which means going all out on 01 seemed to be the best bet.

I guess as long as I don't reach Str 0, I can keep 02 busy, so that buys you at least 4 rounds to deal with 01. In case of an emergency I could disregard 02 and charge into 01,if it appears it's needed to break the status quo.

----------


## Metastachydium

Dishing out more damage than we take so far, but I'm not sure I see the Spider being happy with how things are going is a good sign. Also, be careful with the reckless charges. I'm not sure _our_ ability damage didn't come from passing by the artifact.

----------


## remetagross

Ah, that's a good point. Well, if it comes to this, it'll be because I hope a charge attack would deal the final blow, so hopefully any ability damage at that stage of the fight would be moot.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

> Okay mates how are you faring?


Myriad is holding out, for now. Though she'd be at nearly half health by now if it were not for the vampiric enhancement to her dagger. That Pesky (Cold Iron?) DR is tanking her DPS a bit. She's losing out on at least 11-15 potential damage _per attack_ because of that alone.

Hopefully our attacks will cause this beasty to lose focus on whatever it is trying to accomplish, since whatever that is can't be good for us if it succeeds.

----------


## remetagross

I got a Hammersphere in the bag if needed (CL 7 Spiritual Weapon that deals 3d6 damage)

----------


## chaincomplex

I didn't bother resolving Delja's attacks of opportunity since the thing was dead at the full attack action anyways. It's comedic how quickly things melt if you let something get a full attack's worth of precision damage on it.

----------


## remetagross

Yeah, it definitely is. We did seem to be far from finishing this thing off.

As a sidenote : I guess O2 shouldn't be able to target Delja, since it is under the effect of Test of Mettle. Except... I've been rereading the description of the ability. And it says a given creature cannot be affected more than once per 24-hour period. And I had already used Test of Mettle against 02 during our first fight with it. :(

Sorry about that, chaincomplex, but I guess that means O2 should have been able to pester the gals way earlier.

----------


## Metastachydium

> Sorry about that, chaincomplex, but I guess that means O2 should have been able to pester the gals way earlier.


Eh, they were the ones to switch the first one off (I'm still sorry about that, by the way)!

♣
Meanwhile, Fortitude: (1d20+21)[*39*]

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

*sad warlock noises* While the Target is flanked, I'm firing from 3_5_ feet away, so no sneak attack bonus. *sniffle*

----------


## Metastachydium

> *sad warlock noises* While the Target is flanked, I'm firing from 3_5_ feet away, so no sneak attack bonus. *sniffle*


I'm just glad Delja was busy feeling triumphant and all that, because had she heard the word _backupuncture_, there would be lots of sad _[all Delja's weird classes]_ noises floating around.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

> I'm just glad Delja was busy feeling triumphant and all that, because had she heard the word _backupuncture_, there would be lots of sad _[all Delja's weird classes]_ noises floating around.


Don't be sad! Myriad the Stabomancer is here to (help) save the day! lol

----------


## remetagross

What a bunch of weirdos :D

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

> What a bunch of weirdos :D


*"Yesterday's weirdness is tomorrow's reason why." - Hunter S. Thompson*

----------


## chaincomplex

Can Ux actually charge from Ereshki's position? Ereshki can only move 5 feet without going into the region where a lance cannot hit.

----------


## remetagross

Riders can be considered to occupy any sqkare that their mount occupy in order to determine their reach. This means Ux Utanar can be considered to occupy the four corners most away from O2. In turn, that means when Ereshki is at contact, Ux can be considered to be 5ft away from O2. This means the squares occupied by O2 that are farthest away from Ux Utanar can be considered to be 15ft away from him. Since the dead zone within the reach of a Large creature wielding a reach weapon is 10ft, that means these away squares occupied by O2 are actually legal targets for Ux Utanar's lance.

So there went my long-winded interpretation of why this charge works :D

----------


## chaincomplex

Makes sense to me. Also I like the part where I made a mistake and forgot Test of Mettle, which cancelled out another mistake. Empirical evidence that two wrongs do make a right.  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Metastachydium

Hm. The Spider imposes a miss chance?

----------


## remetagross

My, this dude hits hard. I think we need to deal some more bleed damage to this thing. Ux might end up paralyzed if he keeps on hitting Dex drain :p

----------


## remetagross

Fluffed my attack rolls typing.
(1d20+27)[*43*], (1d20+22)[*38*], (1d20+17)[*33*], (1d20+12)[*21*]

Ok so provided one of these gets through both AC and miss chance, all following attack rolls are made with the greatsword.

----------


## chaincomplex

I thought I checked your sheets for _displacement_-killing effects like _true seeing_ and saw nothing, let me know if I'm remembering wrong and you shouldn't get the miss chance here.

----------


## remetagross

Oh no, O2 should definitely be allowed its miss chance. What I meant was "provided some of these attacks do hit against its AC and O2 _ then_ fails its miss chance against them".

Sorry for having been unclear.

----------


## Metastachydium

> I thought I checked your sheets for _displacement_-killing effects like _true seeing_ and saw nothing, let me know if I'm remembering wrong and you shouldn't get the miss chance here.


(Technically, Delja's shades, um, I mean, goggles of draconic vision have a setting for that, but she's yet to activate it.)

----------


## remetagross

That's awesome sauce :D

Ux Utanar also has a Scout's Headband, but alas not enough swift actions to activate enough abilities per round...

----------


## Metastachydium

Talk about it. Delja'd need a spare _standard_ to flick the blindsense on! (Well, that, or burning the remaining charges of the Battle Belt.)

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Whoops! Apparently, my post didn't go through when I tried posting the other day (what is with this 'server is busy' crap?) - I#m sorry for holding up the game!  :Small Eek: 

Screwed up the rolls but it wouldn't matter because spell resistance, so meh. lol

----------


## Metastachydium

And another Will save: (1d20+18)[*35*]

----------


## remetagross

Cold iron, indeed :D

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

*Will Save DC 27:* (1d20+20)[*26*]

*Spoiler: Reaciton Image*
Show

----------


## Metastachydium

Well, damn. We'll have to steal her knife now to make the thing bleed some MORE. I've the impression it doesn't bleed profusely enough.

*Edit:* Oh, and speaking of cold iron, D.'s sword is still in cold iron mode. I just forgot to specify.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

> Well, damn. We'll have to steal her knife now to make the thing bleed some MORE. I've the impression it doesn't bleed profusely enough.
> 
> *Edit:* Oh, and speaking of cold iron, D.'s sword is still in cold iron mode. I just forgot to specify.


Don't you dare! Besides, that isn't from the knife - it is from the Invisible Blade's class ability: Bleeding Wound (Ex) :-p

----------


## Metastachydium

> Don't you dare! Besides, that isn't from the knife - it is from the Invisible Blade's class ability: Bleeding Wound (Ex) :-p


Hrm. Permit me to amend my previous statement. We'll have to steal her _class features_ now to make the thing bleed some MORE.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

> Hrm. Permit me to amend my previous statement. We'll have to steal her _class features_ now to make the thing bleed some MORE.


Better. :)

----------


## Metastachydium

> Cold iron, indeed :D


You around? I think we might be waiting on Ux Utanar to hopefully not get paralyzed and, you know, do something.

----------


## remetagross

Sorry mates, busiest week ever.

Ux auto-succeeds even on a 1, but it's a trickier business for Ereshki.

----------


## remetagross

Ereshki Will save: (1d20+13)[*28*]

----------


## remetagross

Okay chaincomplex, I'm going to try and pull off an elaborated circus rider stunt.

In a nutshell, Ux will use a move action to have Ereshki use the "Fetch" skill trick on the black orb. Ereshxi then uses a move action to go to it, use a standard action to scoop it in the middle of the move action (would that be permitted as a use of the Flyby Attack feat ?), Ux Utanar will use a standard action for a melee attack with the Ride-by Attack feat and thus evade an AoO on the way back, all the while protecting Ereshki from AoOs with Mounted Combat. Then, they parade around the public to gather a thunderous applause and a 10/10 from the jury.

How does that sound rules-wise ?

----------


## chaincomplex

> When flying, the creature can take a move action (including a dive) and another standard action at any point during the move. The creature cannot take a second move action during a round when it makes a flyby attack.


Seems like it's RAW since Standard Actions can perform Move Actions. Go for it.

----------


## remetagross

Neat! Let's roll.

----------


## remetagross

Posting now.

Very sorry folks, I'll be more consistent with the posting rate from now on.

EDIT: posted. Man, I feel like playing chess. These actions are _so complex_ to map out!

----------


## Metastachydium

_Badass._ (One thing, though. The weird pictogram you moved is the contraption with the Evil tome on it, rather than the orb (which is probably Teru's current accomodation, but I digress), and Ereshki _really_ doesn't want to touch that thing.)

----------


## remetagross

Ah, my bad then. Yeah, I agree with you about that tome. Though I'm not quite sure the orb is safe to travel with either :D

----------


## Metastachydium

> Ah, my bad then. Yeah, I agree with you about that tome.


I think I'll, um, put the icon of that thing back where it belongs then, if you don't mind.




> Though I'm not quite sure the orb is safe to travel with either :D


Oh, come on! We've seen the obyriths handle it without issue (okay, the one that had it kind of died, but I'm 90% sure that was us)! It's perfectly safe!

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

> I think I'll, um, put the icon of that thing back where it belongs then, if you don't mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, come on! We've seen the obyriths handle it without issue (okay, the one that had it kind of died, but I'm 90% sure that was us)! It's perfectly safe!


Could be that Myriad is better off paralyzed. If she explodes herself trying to snatch magical things, you'll both need to find a new way back out of the interdimensional plane-ship. :-p

----------


## remetagross

I'm having a half a mind to stash her in my haversack, just for that purpose :D

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

> I'm having a half a mind to stash her in my haversack, just for that purpose :D


A bag of people-holding would be pretty neat for this party. Yall could stash your skeleton key when there is a risk of her being ganked, and she could stash yall so that it would be easier to portal-hop when necessary.

Set up an Envelopting Pit (Magic Item Compendium, p. 159), which is 10' wide and 50' deep (which is _much_ better than a portable hole's 6'x10' and 16,400gp cheaper) and several enhancements and items from the Stronghold Builder's Guide...you could set up portable camps or even portable _hospitals_ really easily...

*muses on magical fantasy logistical details and starts obsessively updating their 'Essential Items' list with new entries*

Yes, I keep a list of my most-used magical items so I don't have to hunt through sourcebooks when making a character (which is ironic, considering Myriad is the least equipment-diverse character that I have made in a long time lol). Yes, it is an extensive list. Screw it, maybe you'll find some of it helpful lol - here ya go:

*Spoiler: Essential Items*
Show

ESSENTIAL ITEMS


ARMS
8,500 - Bracers of the Hunter (Secrets of Xen'drik, p. 145)
9,000 - The Crawling Shield (Web: Clockwork Wonders, part 3 of 14)


FACE
8,000 - Horizon Goggles (Complete Mage, p. 133)


FEET
1,400 - Anklet of Translocation (Magic Item Compendium, p. 71)


HANDS
4,000 - Gauntlets of Ghost Fighting (Magic Item Compendium, p. 216)
12,000 - Gauntlets of Heartfelt Blows (Dragon Compendium, p. 136)


HEAD
70,000 - Crown of the North Wind (Dragons of Faerûn, p. 126)


IOUN STONES
50,000 - Ioun Stone of Resistance +5 (Arms & Equipment Guide, p. 134)
32,000 - Ioun Stone of Resistance +4 (Arms & Equipment Guide, p. 134)
18,000 - Ioun Stone of Resistance +3 (Arms & Equipment Guide, p. 134)
8,000 - Ioun Stone of Resistance +2 (Arms & Equipment Guide, p. 134)
5,000 - Dusty Rose Prism Ioun Stone (DMG, p. 260)						No  Food
4,000 - Clear Spindle Ioun Stone (DMG, p. 260)							+1 Insight to Armor
2,000 - Ioun Stone of Resistance +1 (Arms & Equipment Guide, p. 134)


RINGS
3,500 - Lockpicking Ring (Magic Item Compendium, p. 114)
2,200 - Ring of Feather Falling (SRD)
2,000 - Ring of the Darkhidden (Magic Item Compendium, p. 122)


SHOULDERS
27,000 - Cloak of Comfort +5 (Complete Mage, p. 132)
18,000 - Cloak of Comfort +4 (Complete Mage, p. 132)
11,000 - Cloak of Comfort +3 (Complete Mage, p. 132)
6,000 - Cloak of Comfort +2 (Complete Mage, p. 132)
5,500 - Shadow Cloak (Drow of the Underdark, p. 101)
3,000 - Cloak of Comfort +1 (Complete Mage, p. 132)
1,200 - Travel Cloak (Magic of Faerun p. 166)


SYMBIOTS
8,000 - Tentacle Whip Symbiont (Eberron Campaign Setting, p. 300 & Magic of Eberron, p. 154)


THROAT
22,000 - Continuous Collar of Umbral Metamorphasis (tome of Magic, p. 156)
18,000 - Greater Chausible of Fell Power (Magic Item Compendium, p. 85)
8,000 - Chausible of Fell Power (Magic Item Compendium, p. 85)
6,000 - (Lvl 3) Empowered Spellshard (Magic Item Compendium, page 96)
3,000 - (Lvl 2) Empowered Spellshard (Magic Item Compendium, page 96)
1,500 - (Lvl 1) Empowered Spellshard (Magic Item Compendium, page 96)


TORSO
18,000 - Rogue's Vest (Magic Item Compendium, p. 130)
500 - Vestment of Many Styles (Races of Eberron, p. 175)
500 - Shiftweave (Magic Item Compendium, p. 133)


WARFORGED COMPONENTS
56,250 - Embedded Component - Greater Essence of the Guard (Races of Ebberon, p. ???)
18,000 - Embedded Component (Face) - Tracker Mask (Races of Ebberon, p. ???)
8,600 - Embedded Component (Hand) - +2 Battlefist  (Eberron Campaign Setting, p. ???


WEAPONS
22,600 - Hank's Energy Bow (Web: Ask Wizards 12/27/2006)
9,610 - Beast Claws (Savage Spiecies, p. 49)
9,000 - Hammer of Earth (Magic of Rokugan, p. 66)
8,305 - Warlock's Sceptor (Magic Item Compendium, p. 63)
60 - Swordcane (Web: Cityscape, Part 3 - Urban Tools)


WAIST
200,000 - Belt of Magnificence +6 (Miniature's Handbook, p. 42)
100,000 - Belt of Magnificence +4 (Miniature's Handbook, p. 42)
25,000 - Belt of Magnificence +2 (Miniature's Handbook, p. 42)
2,000 - Dragon Spirit Cincture (Magic Item Compendium, p. 95)


MISC
20,000 - Codex Advocare (Expedition to Castle Ravenloft, p. 212)
12,800 - Arm of Nyr (Defenders of the Faith, p. 26)
5,040 - Greater holy Symbol (Defenders of the Faith, p. 26)
3,600 - Enveloping Pit (Magic Item Compendium, p. 159)
3,300 - Survival Pouch (Magic Item Compendium, p. 187)
3,000 - Heward's Fortifying Bedroll (Complete Mage, p. 132) 
2,000 - Handy Haversack (SRD)
1,400 - Arcane Theives' Tools (Magic Item Compendium, p. 150)
1,000 - Replenishing Skin (Magic Item Compendium, p. 173)
1,000 - Magic Sleeping Bag (Miniature's Handbook, p. 43)
350 - Endless Ration (Magic Item Compendium, p. 160)

ETERNAL WANDS
10,900 - Eternal Wand of Lvl 3 Spell (Magic Item Compendium, p. 159)
4,420 - Eternal Wand of Lvl 2 Spell (Magic Item Compendium, p. 159)
820 - Eternal Wand of Lvl 1 Spell (Magic Item Compendium, p. 159)
460 - Eternal Wand of Cantrip Spell (Magic Item Compendium, p. 159)

STONGHOLD ITEMS
66,000 - Cabinet of Stasis (Stronghold Builder's Guide, p. 73)
44,500 - Bier of Resurrection - Ressurrection (Stronghold Builder's Guide, p. 71)
38,000 - Bed of Restoration (Stronghold Builder's Guide, p. 71)
30,000 - Platform of Healing (Stronghold Builder's Guide, p. 71)
22,500 - Bier of Life - Rasie Dead (Stronghold Builder's Guide, p. 81)
15,000 - Everful Larder (Stronghold Builder's Guide, p. 76)
15,000 - Bed of Wellness - Remove Blindness/Deafness (Stronghold Builder's Guide, p. 71)
15,000 - Bed of Wellness - Remove Curse (Stronghold Builder's Guide, p. 71)
15,000 - Bed of Wellness - Remove Disease (Stronghold Builder's Guide, p. 71)
7,500 - Chamber of Comfort enchantment (Stronghold Builder's Guide, p. 74)
6,000 - Bed of Restoration, Lesser (Stronghold Builder's Guide, p. 70)
4,500 - Everful Basin (Stronghold Builder's Guide, p. 76)


CAMPING KITS
2,200 - Individual Portable Camp, Minor
-------- 1,000 - Magic Sleeping Bag (Miniature's Handbook, p. 43)
-------- 1,200 - Travel Cloak (Magic of Faerun p. 166)

5,200 - Individual Portable Camp, Least
-------- 3,000 - Heward's Fortifying Bedroll (Complete Mage, p. 132)
-------- 1,200 - Travel Cloak (Magic of Faerun p. 166)
-------- 1,000 - Magic Sleeping Bag (Miniature's Handbook, p. 43)

7,300 - Individual Portable Camp, Lesser
-------- 3,300 - Survival Pouch (Magic Item Compendium, p. 187)
-------- 3,000 - Heward's Fortifying Bedroll (Complete Mage, p. 132)
-------- 1,000 - Magic Sleeping Bag (Miniature's Handbook, p. 43)

18,400 - Individual Portable Camp, Greater
-------- 7,500 - Chamber of Comfort enchantment (Stronghold Builder's Guide, p. 74)
-------- 3,600 - Enveloping Pit (Magic Item Compendium, p. 159)
-------- 3,300 - Survival Pouch (Magic Item Compendium, p. 187)
-------- 3,000 - Heward's Fortifying Bedroll (Complete Mage, p. 132)
-------- 1,000 - Magic Sleeping Bag (Miniature's Handbook, p. 43)

21,700 - Group Portable Camp, Least
-------- 7,500 - Chamber of Comfort enchantment (Stronghold Builder's Guide, p. 74)
-------- 3,600 - Enveloping Pit (Magic Item Compendium, p. 159)
-------- 3,300 - Survival Pouch (Magic Item Compendium, p. 187)
-------- 3,300 - Survival Pouch (Magic Item Compendium, p. 187)
-------- 1,000 - Magic Sleeping Bag (Miniature's Handbook, p. 43)
-------- 1,000 - Magic Sleeping Bag (Miniature's Handbook, p. 43)
-------- 1,000 - Magic Sleeping Bag (Miniature's Handbook, p. 43)
-------- 1,000 - Magic Sleeping Bag (Miniature's Handbook, p. 43)

33,600 - Group Portable Camp, Lesser
-------- 7,500 - Chamber of Comfort enchantment (Stronghold Builder's Guide, p. 74)
-------- 3,600 - Enveloping Pit (Magic Item Compendium, p. 159)
-------- 4,500 - Everful Basin (Stronghold Builder's Guide, p. 76)
-------- 3,000 - Heward's Fortifying Bedroll (Complete Mage, p. 132)
-------- 3,000 - Heward's Fortifying Bedroll (Complete Mage, p. 132)
-------- 3,000 - Heward's Fortifying Bedroll (Complete Mage, p. 132)
-------- 3,000 - Heward's Fortifying Bedroll (Complete Mage, p. 132)
-------- 2,000 - Field Provisions Box (Magic Item Compendium, p. 160)
-------- 1,000 - Magic Sleeping Bag (Miniature's Handbook, p. 43)
-------- 1,000 - Magic Sleeping Bag (Miniature's Handbook, p. 43)
-------- 1,000 - Magic Sleeping Bag (Miniature's Handbook, p. 43)
-------- 1,000 - Magic Sleeping Bag (Miniature's Handbook, p. 43)

46,600 - Group Portable Camp, Greater
-------- 15,000 - Everful Larder (Stronghold Builder's Guide, p. 76)
-------- 7,500 - Chamber of Comfort enchantment (Stronghold Builder's Guide, p. 74)
-------- 3,600 - Enveloping Pit (Magic Item Compendium, p. 159)
-------- 4,500 - Everful Basin (Stronghold Builder's Guide, p. 76)
-------- 3,000 - Heward's Fortifying Bedroll (Complete Mage, p. 132)
-------- 3,000 - Heward's Fortifying Bedroll (Complete Mage, p. 132)
-------- 3,000 - Heward's Fortifying Bedroll (Complete Mage, p. 132)
-------- 3,000 - Heward's Fortifying Bedroll (Complete Mage, p. 132)
-------- 1,000 - Magic Sleeping Bag (Miniature's Handbook, p. 43)
-------- 1,000 - Magic Sleeping Bag (Miniature's Handbook, p. 43)
-------- 1,000 - Magic Sleeping Bag (Miniature's Handbook, p. 43)
-------- 1,000 - Magic Sleeping Bag (Miniature's Handbook, p. 43)


PORTABLE HOSPITAL KITS
72,900 - Portable Healing Shelter, Least
-------- 30,000 - Platform of Healing (Stronghold Builder's Guide, p. 71)
-------- 22,500 - Bier of Life - Raise Dead (Stronghold Builder's Guide, p. 81)
-------- 7,500 - Chamber of Comfort enchantment (Stronghold Builder's Guide, p. 74)
-------- 6,000 - Bed of Restoration, Lesser (Stronghold Builder's Guide, p. 70)
-------- 3,600 - Enveloping Pit (Magic Item Compendium, p. 159)
-------- 3,300 - Survival Pouch (Magic Item Compendium, p. 187)

121,200 - Portable Healing Shelter, Lesser
-------- 30,000 - Platform of Healing (Stronghold Builder's Guide, p. 71)
-------- 22,500 - Bier of Life - Raise Dead (Stronghold Builder's Guide, p. 81)
-------- 15,000 - Bed of Wellness - Remove Blindness/Deafness (Stronghold Builder's Guide, p. 71)
-------- 15,000 - Bed of Wellness - Remove Curse (Stronghold Builder's Guide, p. 71)
-------- 15,000 - Bed of Wellness - Remove Disease (Stronghold Builder's Guide, p. 71)
-------- 7,500 - Chamber of Comfort enchantment (Stronghold Builder's Guide, p. 74)
-------- 6,000 - Bed of Restoration, Lesser (Stronghold Builder's Guide, p. 70)
-------- 3,600 - Enveloping Pit (Magic Item Compendium, p. 159)
-------- 3,300 - Survival Pouch (Magic Item Compendium, p. 187)
-------- 3,300 - Survival Pouch (Magic Item Compendium, p. 187)

188,100 - Portable Healing Shelter, Greater
-------- 44,500 - Bier of Resurrection - Ressurrection (Stronghold Builder's Guide, p. 71)
-------- 38,000 - Bed of Restoration (Stronghold Builder's Guide, p. 71)
-------- 30,000 - Platform of Healing (Stronghold Builder's Guide, p. 71)
-------- 15,000 - Bed of Wellness - Remove Blindness/Deafness (Stronghold Builder's Guide, p. 71)
-------- 15,000 - Bed of Wellness - Remove Curse (Stronghold Builder's Guide, p. 71)
-------- 15,000 - Bed of Wellness - Remove Disease (Stronghold Builder's Guide, p. 71
-------- 15,000 - Everful Larder (Stronghold Builder's Guide, p. 76)
-------- 7,500 - Chamber of Comfort enchantment (Stronghold Builder's Guide, p. 74)
-------- 4,500 - Everful Basin (Stronghold Builder's Guide, p. 76)
-------- 3,600 - Enveloping Pit (Magic Item Compendium, p. 159)

----------


## Metastachydium

> Could be that Myriad is better off paralyzed. If she explodes herself trying to snatch magical things, you'll both need to find a new way back out of the interdimensional plane-ship. :-p





> I'm having a half a mind to stash her in my haversack, just for that purpose :D





> A bag of people-holding would be pretty neat for this party. Yall could stash your skeleton key when there is a risk of her being ganked, and she could stash yall so that it would be easier to portal-hop when necessary.
> 
> Set up an Envelopting Pit (Magic Item Compendium, p. 159), which is 10' wide and 50' deep (which is _much_ better than a portable hole's 6'x10' and 16,400gp cheaper)


Well, the portable hole _does_ have one benefit, though: Delja already owns one. That said, she'd never _ever_ let Myriad into it, lest the damn changeling find a way to create one of those Astral Rifts inside somehow.

----------


## chaincomplex

If I'm reading this right, blindsense doesn't penetrate _displacement_:




> Any opponent the creature cannot see has total concealment (50% miss chance) against the creature with blindsense, and the blindsensing creature still has the normal miss chance when attacking foes that have concealment.


Also for the next map I'm just going to drop tokens for the PCs on the spreadsheet so it's easier to move around and on top of things.

----------


## remetagross

Ow ow _ow._ In a few hits, Ux will be locked in place under the weight of his gear. Have you, perchance, not taken  into account Ux' Shield Bsock that raises his AC to 35 against O2 ? :D

Also, seems fair about the displacement.

Also, nice list of stuff, Geeks. I know of only some. What does the crawling shield do ?

My go-to list for PC building is Shax' Haversack.

----------


## Metastachydium

> If I'm reading this right, blindsense doesn't penetrate _displacement_:


_[Sad.]_ Fair. (Also, just to see with my own eyes how unlucky I can get: miss chance rolls for the two attacks that at least have a chance of maybe hitting (let's say, the higher the better):
(1d100)[*65*];
(1d100)[*64*].)




> Also for the next map I'm just going to drop tokens for the PCs on the spreadsheet so it's easier to move around and on top of things.


Good idea!




> Ow ow _ow._ In a few hits, Ux will be locked in place under the weight of his gear.


Eh, he has a bat to help with that!




> What does the crawling shield do ?


I'm going to assume Crawl?

----------


## chaincomplex

> Ow ow _ow._ In a few hits, Ux will be locked in place under the weight of his gear. Have you, perchance, not taken  into account Ux' Shield Bsock that raises his AC to 35 against O2 ? :D


Good call, actually, our spider boi rolled a 34 so it's in the exact sweet spot. I'll edit the last result.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

> Also, nice list of stuff, Geeks. I know of only some. What does the crawling shield do?


Here is the Crawling Shield Web Article. Or you can...
*Spoiler: Read It Here Instead*
Show


*"You look like an idiot with that turtle crawling all over you,"* said Regdar. *"Why don't you learn a little basic footwork or something?"*

*"Throw a dagger at me,"* said Mialee.

*"This is a trick, right?"* said Regdar. *"It's too good to be true. I've dreamed of this day."*

*"Shut up and throw it."*

*"Just remember, you asked for it. Hey, how are you moving that thing?"*

A crawling shield is a mobile construct about the size of a standard buckler shield. It detects motion and moves to protect its wearer, somehow moving by prescience to ward off true threats and ignoring false ones.

The crawling shields are believed to be items of drow manufacture from Xen'drik, and so far the secrets of their construction have resisted investigation by all of Khorvaire's finest artificers and scholars. They are still found with some regularity by expeditions to the dark continent.

*Appearance*

The typical crawling shield is made of mithral, and has three or four hooked legs that it uses to swing, jump, or climb around the body of its owner. It rarely moves at all when not in a combat situation, but during combat it scuttles slowly from place to place like an aggressive turtle on its hooked legs.

A crawling shield is roughly 15 inches in diameter, with a curve like a shield boss or turtle shell. Sometimes it is reinforced with metal strips or bars. Some have been found with enameled eyes on the outside, and others have silver, amber, or even mithral specks and dots. The theme of putting eyes on the shell is both quite obvious and quite common. However, a few have been decorated with spirals or zigzags.

A crawling shield seems to bond with whoever picks it up and touches it to his or her wrist. Once bonded this way, the shield doesn't obey anyone but its owner. A crawling shield abandons an owner only after being left behind for seven days or more without use.

*Use and Powers*

The beauty of the crawling shield is that it doesn't require shield proficiency to function; the shield itself knows where to go to provide the best protection. So far, the only crawling shields found have been made for Small and Medium creatures; no larger ones are known to exist.

A crawling shield provides a +1 shield bonus to Armor Class and weighs as much as a standard buckler. This protection applies even when the owner is unconscious or flat-footed because the crawling shield is still active. It takes up a bracer slot on the body, so the owner could use another shield. The shield bonuses would overlap, but the crawling shield could be enchanted with different abilities than the other shield and both sets of special properties would work.

This strange clockwork construct is not without its flaws. The largest problem is that its movement sometimes interferes with the owner's attack rolls and spellcasting. Any character wearing a crawling shield suffers a -1 circumstance penalty to all melee and ranged attack rolls, and a 10% chance for spell failure.

The crawling shield can move 5 feet per round on its own, but rarely does so unless separated from its owner. It always moves directly toward the owner or in the last known direction of the owner.

*CL 9th; Craft Construct; Price 9,000 gp; Cost 4,500 gp + 360 XP.*

The TL/DR is that it is a tiny buckler-shaped construct that can be enhanced like a shield, crawls around on your body adding its shield bonus (+1 unenhanced) to your character even if you have no shield proficiencies (and you don't get a penalty for not being shield proficient), even if unconscious at the cost of -1 to all your melee/ranged attacks and +10% Spell Failure chance with a 9,000gp base cost.


Used one in a game where the DM kept giving us escort missions. Ended up getting one enchanted as hell and forcing our current NPC principal to take it out of the box and touch it to their wrist so they would live. Ended up a +5 Averter Death Ward Ghost Touch Heartening Crawling Shield with a Shield Crystal of Greater Arrow Defense attached, if I remember correctly. We had an Eternal Wand of Greater Mage Armor for the same reason. I still hate bards and wild magic casters with a burning passion to this day because of that campaign. I swear to god that DM channeled every terrible escort quest design in videogame history with that campaign.

My character ended up changing alignment to Chaotic Evil because I kept accidentally-on-purpose poisoning the bard at night with drow knockout poison after the Paladin had already conked off to sleep so he'd stay in his damn bed until morning. His intruments may or may not have also been 'accidentally' mistaken for firewood a few times.

----------


## Metastachydium

> Used one in a game where the DM kept giving us escort missions. Ended up getting one enchanted as hell and forcing our current NPC principal to take it out of the box and touch it to their wrist so they would live. Ended up a +5 Averter Death Ward Ghost Touch Heartening Crawling Shield with a Shield Crystal of Greater Arrow Defense attached, if I remember correctly. We had an Eternal Wand of Greater Mage Armor for the same reason. I still hate bards and wild magic casters with a burning passion to this day because of that campaign. I swear to god that DM channeled every terrible escort quest design in videogame history with that campaign.
> 
> My character ended up changing alignment to Chaotic Evil because I kept accidentally-on-purpose poisoning the bard at night with drow knockout poison after the Paladin had already conked off to sleep so he'd stay in his damn bed until morning. His intruments may or may not have also been 'accidentally' mistaken for firewood a few times.


CE? That stuff is nonlethal! Also, escort missions are _Evil_ themselves; fighting them is what a Godd guy does and doing so while keeping the world at large safe from wild magic bards is _the_ Lawful thing to do. Clearly, your character should have become Lawful Good.

----------


## remetagross

Not bad at all.

And yeah, escort quests are the worst. They gave me nightmares in Pokemon Mysery Dungeon, where the Cresselia kept KOing herseld and thus having me fail the quest...

----------


## remetagross

Okay posting today. Here's to hoping for some Displacement failure...

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

> CE? That stuff is nonlethal! Also, escort missions are _Evil_ themselves; fighting them is what a Godd guy does and doing so while keeping the world at large safe from wild magic bards is _the_ Lawful thing to do. Clearly, your character should have become Lawful Good.


Well... the DM deemed that poison-induced unconsciousness did not count as 'rest', so I kept gas-lighting the bard into thinking his exhaustion was from over-using his vocal chords (since I kept 'accidentally' using his instruments as firewood), and paying locals to boo him any time he performed, eventually convincing him to give up life as a bard. Apparently crushing someone's life-long dreams and robbing them of their greatest joy in life was considered 'a malicious act of premeditated evil'. Worth it.

----------


## Metastachydium

> Well... the DM deemed that poison-induced unconsciousness did not count as 'rest', so I kept gas-lighting the bard into thinking his exhaustion was from over-using his vocal chords (since I kept 'accidentally' using his instruments as firewood), and paying locals to boo him any time he performed, eventually convincing him to give up life as a bard. Apparently crushing someone's life-long dreams and robbing them of their greatest joy in life was considered 'a malicious act of premeditated evil'. Worth it.


Well, I'm pretty sure he could have crushed his life-long dreams and lose all joys in his life through getting himself stupidly killed. That should count as a mitigating circumstance! But hey, as long as a GM doesn't mind CE players Well, there's fun to be had with those.




> Okay posting today. Here's to hoping for some Displacement failure...


Kill it dead!

----------


## Metastachydium

A quick Fort save: (1d20+21)[*24*]

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Happy New Year!!!!

----------


## remetagross

Thanks, Geeks! Happy new year to you too, and to all the mates  :Small Smile:

----------


## Metastachydium

Happy new year, folks!

----------


## Metastachydium

A critical threat! Let's see: (1d20+26)[*32*] for (1d6+20)[*22*] magical cold iron piercing and (1d4)[*1*] force; miss chance (higher's better): (1d100)[*69*].

----------


## remetagross

Neat ! We need to offset its regeneration a little bit here. And we're having Myriad back into the fray for that :)

About that sphere. I was of half a mind to store it in Ux' Haversack, but given how cautious O2 is around it, it might be better to keep it in a precarious place, that is, Ereshki's claws. What do you think ?

----------


## Metastachydium

> Neat ! We need to offset its regeneration a little bit here. And we're having Myriad back into the fray for that :)


Hell yeah!




> About that sphere. I was of half a mind to store it in Ux' Haversack, but given how cautious O2 is around it, it might be better to keep it in a precarious place, that is, Ereshki's claws. What do you think ?


I think the first thing to figure out might be whether Ereshki is a bat or a statue of a bat right now. With that out of the way, caution on the Spider's part is something I'd file as further evidence for Teru being soultrapped in the orb  if he is, shattering the thing would free a high end spellcaster who's probably not in love with the Spider and its late friends.

*Edit:* which is not to say that we should break it blindly, mind you, just that while as long as it stays away from the Spider we're good, it breaking is probably not against our best interests.

----------


## remetagross

Fair point, I was completely oblivious to the possibility of that ball being the container of Teru's trapped soul.

Here comes the save.
Fort DC 23: (1d20+23)[*39*]

Also, chaincomplekax, here is a question. Since the melee damage from O2 will be taken by Ux Utanar. Does that mean he also takes the ability drain instead of Ereshki ?

----------


## chaincomplex

Hmm, I'm not actually sure re: the Shield Ally and Improved Shield Ally class features. Last I read this feature I interpreted it as splitting the ability drain, but the feature explicitly calls out damage. What do you guys think?

----------


## remetagross

I think it depends on the wording of O2's ability. If it says "XXX attack deals damage and ability drain", then I'd say the damage goes to Ux Utanar and the ability drain to Ereshki. If it says "XXX attacks deals damage, and any creature thus damaged also takes ability drain", then everything goes to Ux Utanar.

----------


## remetagross

Oh oh, a critical threat. Thanks to the Riding Boots, the critical multiplier of any lance Ux Utanar wields goes up from x3 to x4. Let's hope the roll will be confirmed.

Another attack roll: (1d20+29)[*40*]. In case it's confirmed, the extra damage is going to be: (12d8+72)[*120*]

----------


## chaincomplex

So for future reference I think I will tend to interpret additional effects of attacks as split onto Ux. It makes sense physically at least. While I see the RAW distinction you're drawing, I suspect such a difference wasn't intended.

Also I ignored Myriad's and Delja's attacks (sorry lol) because I saw that Ux's would finish the fight on its own. _That_ was a great charge and showcases how much Ux has been hampered in movement so far.

*Edit.* I need a drink after how long it took to go through this """"dungeon"""". I think I will give XP soonish because I'm willing to open up retraining/epic features.

----------


## remetagross

Fair enough, I'll note the Str drain on Ux then.

Man, how satisfying is it when your Knight PC ends the fight with a critical hit on a lance charge ? :D Hurray for Bahamut !

----------


## Metastachydium

VICTORY!




> So for future reference I think I will tend to interpret additional effects of attacks as split onto Ux. It makes sense physically at least. While I see the RAW distinction you're drawing, I suspect such a difference wasn't intended.
> 
> Also I ignored Myriad's and Delja's attacks (sorry lol) because I saw that Ux's would finish the fight on its own. _That_ was a great charge and showcases how much Ux has been hampered in movement so far.


No problem! I _loved_ that 160+ damage critical skewering of death, and expected that it will make our poke-poking moot.




> *Edit.* I need a drink after how long it took to go through this """"dungeon"""". I think I will give XP soonish because I'm willing to open up retraining/epic features.


Cool! (And cool not-dungeon, by the way! (Also, a question I've been saving all along: what were those tentacle slug aberrations?))




> Man, how satisfying is it when your Knight PC ends the fight with a critical hit on a lance charge ? :D


Extra points awarded for elegance indeed!

----------


## chaincomplex

The creatures you fought were the Sibriex with some additional abilities, and two back-ported Pathfinder monsters with some abilities changed up, namely the Chernobue and then the Thulgant. Some of the changed abilities were deliberate, others were because I, uh, forgot to apply them and decided to continue not applying them for consistency.  :Small Tongue: 

The reason why you were fighting backported Pathfinder monsters was because I misremembered what obyrith types existed in D&D, and when I didn't find the ones I expected for the kind of fight I needed, I looked for the closest thing in Pathfinder, namely qlippoths.

----------


## remetagross

Clever. Though I roughly know the various baatezu and tanar'ri around here, I know squat about obyrith, let alone PF ones. That kept the surprise.

Okay, healing time, mates ? Still some ability drain juice somewhere ? Also, how do we figure out what to do with the Book of Vile Outlook ?

----------


## Metastachydium

Heh. I didn't expect PF stuff either! Nicely done and thanks for the explanation. 

As for healing, D. still has the Rod and L. Restoration stuff, but I'll have to check if the former helps with drain; the latter, sadly, doesn't.

----------


## remetagross

I hope it will. I can't take two fights like this.

----------


## Metastachydium

Pilot said there are no more hostile on board before the crew embarked on the final ultimate obyrith hunt, so I wouldn't worry about that. Which is a good thing because I've just checked the _MIC_ and apparently the Rod/Orb only work on damage. (We should _really_ pick up that divine casting cohort, in other words, but even Delja's 18000 XP away from her next feat at 18th.)

----------

